#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-11
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<vibhav> good morning
<shnatsel> pitti: Thanks a lot for the dev week session on quality control! I couldn't attend but I've read up the logs.
<shnatsel> I hope I'll be able to help with autopkgtests after elementary's next release
<pitti> hello shnatsel; nice!
<shnatsel> pitti: on a less positive note, I'm getting "outdated debug symbol package" errors in Apport retracing again. I hear the plan was to move ddebs to Launchpad? Is my sandbox outdated or there are known issues with ddebs.u.c?
<pitti> yeah, that move didn't happen yet
<pitti> there are lots of issues with ddebs.u.c. :(
<shnatsel> anything I can do to help?
<balloons> pitti, you still about? any reason why apport-cli would complain about missing launchpadlib when it's installed?
<pitti> balloons: yeah, you need to install python-launchpadlib, as it says
<pitti> balloons: we still don't have a python3-launchpadlib, but barry wanted to drop the dependency, so that python2 falls off the CD
<pitti> hence that workaround
<pitti> balloons: but do you actually mean apport-cli, not apport-bug?
<pitti> err, apport-collect?
<balloons> yes, apport-cli
<pitti> because apport-bug and apport-cli for crash reports should work just fine
<pitti> balloons: what's the full command line?
<balloons> i have python-launchpadlib installed
<balloons> apport-cli -u 1044002
<balloons> ERROR: The launchpadlib Python module is not installed. This functionality is not available.
<pitti> balloons: oh, can you pastebin the full output then?
<pitti> balloons: do you have python3-launchpadlib?
<balloons> that's probably it
<balloons> but where to get it?
<balloons> it's not in the archive (at least for me on raring0
<pitti> balloons: sorry, ignore me; I'm in a meeting, not much spare brain power
<balloons> pitti, :-)
<pitti> balloons: apport-collect 1044002
<balloons> pitti, after the meetin -- we should talk about why apport-cli fails.. is it deprecated, etc, or what.. thanks!
<pitti> balloons: it's because we don't have a python3 launchpadlib
<pitti> but apport-cli is python3
<pitti> apport-collect is #!/usr/bin/python (python2) for that reason
<balloons> pitti, yes.. but will we at some point, and are we tracking that issue?
<pitti> I don't know, TBH
<balloons> pitti, kk, i reported it.. I see only this; https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1060734
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060734 in launchpadlib "Support for Python 3" [Low,Triaged]
<pitti> that /url 1
<pitti> that sounds good, thanks
<balloons> pitti, ty.. hopefully i've gotten it right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1153671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1153671 in Apport "Apport-cli depends on python3-launchpadlib for some actions, but it is not installable" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> balloons: well, that's pretty much a dupe of 1060734 then
<balloons> pitti, yea, depending on how you view it.. your part of the apport team, you can dupe it or not ;-)
<balloons> I'd like to see the error message be more clear
<Noskcaj> balloons, xubuntu have a beta 1 email sent out already. do you want it forwarded to ubuntu-quality and lubuntu-qa?
<balloons> Noskcaj, I was waiting for everything to land
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> i haven't checked in the last few mins
<Noskcaj> balloons, is gnubuntu going to make it in time for beta 1?
<balloons> jbicha would know about gnobuntu
<Noskcaj> just read on webupd8, they aren't releasing it till the end of march for testing
<balloons> there you go ;-)  hadn't heard anything about it
<balloons> so i assumed nothing yet
<Noskcaj> morning phillw
<Noskcaj> i am now proudly the only person on #ubuntu-quality-chat, except for meetingbot
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've been having connectivity issues. and meetingbot will soon vanish as I have a reboot coming up.
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, phillw lolololol
<Noskcaj> so far meetingbot doesn't want to be my friend
<phillw> CentOS 6.4 landed today.... talk about timing!
<Noskcaj> lol
<phillw> balloons: can you keep an ear open for a reply from colin watson on -release. I'm having a bad connectivity time since the power cuts earlier in the day.
<balloons> phillw, sure.. we're all wating for stuff to land
<balloons> it'll happen today sometime
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> not too bad
<balloons> exciting stuff today
<Letozaf_> balloons, what, where ?
<phillw> balloons: we had a build failure for alternates, as it is beta 1 RC day, Colin took the wise course of getting something to eat :D
<balloons> well beta1.. and i'm looking at launching up our core apps testing for ubuntu touch
<Letozaf_> balloons, great!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was about to ask you if you preferred me to test beta1 or do something with autopilot, file-roller, for instance
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I suppose you prefer me to test beta1 :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, I prefer you to have fun first and foremost :-) hehe
<balloons> personally though, i like to mix and match
<balloons> so test beta1 when it comes, mess with autopilot as usual.. and check out core apps testing if it interests you.. don't overload yourself, but pick and choose what's most interesting
<balloons> beta1 isos are the most pressing, having a deadline ofc :-
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will go for beta1, If I could I would do everything but time is the only problem :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. don't try and do everything please :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure! lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm not multitasking like balloons :D
<balloons> sometimes i forget my name
<Letozaf_> :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it ok for this download to be missing ? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/39378/downloads (Ubuntu Core armhf)
<balloons> Letozaf_, weird
<balloons> what happened to it
<Letozaf_> balloons, don't know.. was looking around to decide what to test
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it is in here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/20130311/
<balloons> let me look at fixing
<balloons> t never had a dl link
<balloons> so odd
<balloons> Letozaf_, look now
<balloons> bah, link is broken..
<balloons> but I made it show
 * balloons tries again
<balloons> day is wrong..
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was about to write it
<Letozaf_> balloons, but you're too quick
<balloons> k, ;link works
<balloons> the day being off is harder
<balloons> stgraber, can we blame timechange.. why is the day off on the autofill for downloads?
<stgraber> balloons: ? (what's autofill for downloads?)
<balloons> stgraber, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/39378/downloads
<balloons> i mean the VERSION complete
<balloons> for dates
<stgraber> balloons: ah, that's probably because today's failed to build
<balloons> stgraber, ahh.. I was too quick to blame
<stgraber> the tracker doesn't do any kind of timestamp magic, it just shows the version string it received from the build machine
<stgraber> so if the build number wasn't incremented, it's usually because there wasn't a build
<balloons> I do see a valid build here tho; http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/20130311/
<balloons> seemingly so
<balloons> let's see if it built
<balloons> as far as i can tell it did
<balloons> thoughts stgraber ?
<balloons> the other ones are correct.. must be somethng with the ubuntu core ones
<balloons> kk, anyways, thanksfor the help
<balloons> Letozaf_, i hope your all set now
<stgraber> balloons: odd... maybe it failed to publish to the tracker then... the logs don't show anything relevant though so it's hard to tell
<stgraber> balloons: and other dailies appear to be fine, so it's not a generic thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah look like :D
<balloons> yes exactly.. everything but core is fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, but, not sure I'm doing it write but, after chrooting into core and launching apt-get update when I launch, for instance, apt-get install ubuntu-calendar-app I get this error:  E: unable to locate package ubuntu-calendar-app
<Letozaf_> right not write :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh you want to play?
<Letozaf_> balloons, of course!
<Letozaf_> balloons, you give me a toy and don't want me to play ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, k
<balloons> let me help
<balloons> you on quantal or raring?
<Letozaf_> balloons, raring
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<balloons> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qtlocation5-dev qt5-default
<Letozaf_> balloons, but in the core chroot or in normal raring filesystem ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh
<balloons> I get it now.. no, you can do it on your main system
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> don't need a specal iso or anythng
<balloons> then, once those thngs are installed, you can grab packages from this ppa
<balloons> but since it's quantal only, probably should just branch the code instead for the moment
<balloons> try the calculator first
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks... I-m trying..
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can do it on quantal, got that too
<balloons> i'm on raring, so :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah!ok!
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app
<balloons> then you can run it from the directory you branched it in
<balloons> it should pop-up ;-)
<balloons> the touch interface is present too.. click and drag your mouse
 * Letozaf_ is waiting for apt-get update to finish ...
<balloons> kk
 * Letozaf_ waiting for apt-get install...
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I branched ubuntu-calculator-app
<balloons> k
<balloons> cd into it and give it a run
<balloons> ./ubuntu-calculator-app
<balloons> and boom.. should pop-up
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but I get an error:
<balloons> k
<balloons> what error?
<Letozaf_> qmlscene:could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene: No such file or directory
<balloons> interesting
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry had to copy it IRC is on another pc :)
<balloons> you installed qtlocation5-dev qt5-default?
<balloons> try installing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
 * Letozaf_ is waiting for sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ...
<balloons> i'm trying to pin down things here
<balloons> weird it didn't work for you
<balloons> if installing that works, then we'll have to see what the deal is with what is needed
<balloons> hey chilicuil
<Letozaf_> balloons, could it be I just switched on my laptop and didn't apply the latest updates yet ?
<Letozaf_> :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, shouldn't matter
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok!
<balloons> did it work after installing ubuntu-sdk/
 * Letozaf_ still waiting for apt-get install..
<Letozaf_> balloons, yessss!!! it worked !
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! no! wait
<balloons> Letozaf_, now the question is what were you missing
<balloons> o?
<Letozaf_> balloons, a window opened but it-s title is : "Open QML file" ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, o?
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I open calculator.qml ??
<Letozaf_> balloons, well it doesn't matter, don't want to "waist your time" I will try it when everything is set ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was curious !
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can run qmlscene ./ubuntu-calculator-app/calculator.qml &
<balloons> or just cd in and rn the app directoy
<balloons> *drectly
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try :)
<balloons> cd ubuntu-calculator-app
<balloons> ./ubuntu-calculator-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's weired I am in ubuntu-calculator-app directory
<Letozaf_> and if I run ./ubuntu-calculator-app from there
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get that same window
<Letozaf_> balloons, asking me for a QML file
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I run qmlscene ./ubuntu-calculator-app calculator.qml &    I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606076
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> your missing something
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> Letozaf_, try just installing the deb build.. it will pull the missing stuff: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+files/ubuntu-calculator-app_0.1%2Bbzr26quantal1_amd64.deb
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me copy this stuff...
<Letozaf_> balloons, does not work  it says no such file or directory///
<yofel> stgraber: hi. As you seem to have been working on both: we've been trying to use the LXC backend of the auto-upgrade-testing scripts for kubuntu but without much success.
<yofel> It runs fine until it tries to set up the 3.8 kernel where it fails because grub-probe runs inside LXC which shouldn't happen.
<yofel> From what I've tested running-in-container works fine (it even works in the upgrade a few packages earlier for apparmor), so I'm now lost on how to debug this.
<balloons> Letozaf_, this/ qmlscene: could not open config file '/usr/share/qtchooser//default.conf': No such file or directory
<stgraber> yofel: hmm, that's odd because grub-probe was definitely fixed to avoid that crash...
<Letozaf_> balloons, no that deb build you gave me...
<stgraber> yofel: did you try with a clean cache (wiping /var/cache/lxc/*)?
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. but nothing runs?
<Letozaf_> balloons, wait got it
<yofel> stgraber: wiped it last 2 days ago, but I can do it again if something has changed since then
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a second..
<stgraber> yofel: hmm, no, that bug was fixed months ago (or should have been...)
<yofel> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606098/ line 5551 is where it fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, the deb build is installing...
<yofel> as I said, the apparmor restart is correctly prevented a few packages before that, so I totally don't get what's wrong
<balloons> k
<Letozaf_> balloons, hurray!!!!
<Letozaf_> got the calculator
<balloons> Letozaf_, imporantly
<balloons> what did it install as part of the deb/
<balloons> ?
<balloons> what other packages?
<Letozaf_> balloons,let me have a look
<stgraber> yofel: odd... I'm running an upgrade test for kubuntu amd64 now here, let's see if I get the same thing then
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! do not know as I used software center to install the deb package :(
<yofel> thanks
<balloons> lol
<balloons> look at history
<balloons> in the software center
<Letozaf_> balloons, the files / directories seem the same in the ubuntu-calculator-app folder
<Letozaf_> balloons, can the history of software center help ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the last package installed was qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin(5.0.1-0ubuntu1.automatic)
<balloons> yes
<balloons> that's what you need
<balloons> that was the missing package
<balloons> ty
<balloons> k.. anyways, your up and running
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> enjoy.. you should be able to play with anything in this ppa
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes!! great! nice!
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages
<balloons> it's quantal only builds, but they run fine on raring. .it will be updated to have raring builds so you don't have to manually dl them soon
<balloons> a fair warning.. many of them might not work
<balloons> they are all being heavily developed right now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, must I tell you wich ones don't work ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or must I let go as they are working on them ?
<balloons> yes.. no worries if they don't work
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine
<balloons> calendar and calc, atm, do..
<balloons> anyways, our goal is to write some tests and then tests these core apps
<Letozaf_> balloons, but is it the same using the mouse instead of touch ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep.. for instance, click the right side of the app, and drag to the middle
<balloons> it's the same as a side swip
<balloons> and it should switch screens ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah true :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, also calendar works for me :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, nice!! thanks!!!
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's late now... I will play more tomorrow :) thank your for letting me play :D
<stgraber> yofel: Profile 'stgraber-profile/kubuntu-amd64' worked
<stgraber> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606177/
<yofel> hum, you do get the same error, but it's not fatal o.O
<stgraber> yofel: hmm, it's actually weird that the postinst fails... that shouldn't happen. I'll have to talk with cjwatson because the recent grub2 upload was supposed to fix that...
<yofel> ok thanks, please ping me once you know more
<shadeslayer> stgraber: btw I have the auto-upgrade tester setup using EC2 over here : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ : and even though it failed, it says the upgrade went OK
<shadeslayer> stgraber: http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/kubuntu-backports/apt-term.log < says cloud-init 0.7.0-0ubuntu2.3 failed to upgrade
<shadeslayer> so there's clearly some issue with the code
<stgraber> shadeslayer: I'm not sure whether anyone actually uses the EC2 backend, so that may explain why ;)
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> stgraber: what's the recommended backend? LXC?
<shadeslayer> it's just that using EC2 seems so simple :)
<stgraber> shadeslayer: QEMU and LXC are the two most widely used. QEMU is used by Canonical and LXC is used by me for the flavour upgrading testing
<shadeslayer> okay, and do you have a page with the test results for the flavors?
<shadeslayer> iirc there was some issue with QEMU that I can't recall at the moment
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ Do you remember what it was?
<yofel> no, was trying to remember what it was too
<shadeslayer> heh :p
<shadeslayer> but yeah, we tried using QEMU for Kubuntu, didn't work out, I don't recall why
<yofel> oh fun, the LXC upgrade test checks whether upgrade() works, which for LXC always returns True.
<yofel> no wonder the script tells me the upgrade went fine o.O
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: same for EC2
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> shouldn't it return return (ret == 0)
<shadeslayer> that's 'two' many returns :P
<yofel> I would assume so
<shadeslayer> yofel: add it to our branch?
<yofel> shadeslayer: go ahead (for both)
<shadeslayer> ack
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-12
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you looked into how we can add more tests ?
<shadeslayer> like, starting X, starting KDE, launching dolphin
<yofel> look at the post_upgrade_tests. I haven't looked at them much yet
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> someone fixed qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> adconrad++
<shadeslayer> og
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> no, ppc still doesn't build, and it was forced into -release
<yofel> shadeslayer: about X: possibly in EC2 or qemu. I tried to run X from LXC today and... did it wrong I guess
<shadeslayer> maybe stgraber can advise on that?
<shadeslayer> yofel: so, the only issue with LXC remaining is the grub issue?
<phillw> xnox: ping
<stgraber> shadeslayer: looks like it and Colin is looking at it, so that should be fixed soonish
<phillw> SergioMenesesAFK:  ping
<pitti> Good morning
<shadeslayer> stgraber: cool, thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Hey pitti
<dholbach> salut mes amis
<cjwatson> I've fixed bug 1153992 and am going to be respinning a slew of images accordingly; currently working out which ones (probably mostly server/alternate but I'm not sure yet)
<ubot5> bug 1153992 in Ubuntu CD Images "Raring server and precise d-i installations fail at the clock configuring step" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153992
<cjwatson> Raring respins as follows: Lubuntu Alternate *, Ubuntu Server * (I think the latter isn't taking part in the beta though)
<cjwatson> Precise respins as follows: Kubuntu Alternate *, Ubuntu Alternate amd64+mac amd64 i386, Ubuntu Server *, Xubuntu Alternate *
<cjwatson> All marked on the tracker.
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, hiyas
<balloons> smartboyhw, hello
<smartboyhw> Actually balloons Startup Disk Creator never worked for me:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, i'd like a nice test for t
<balloons> so folks have expressed interest
<balloons> yes, i hear it doesn't work from folks alot
<smartboyhw> balloons, grr? /me is too busy on packaging + Beta 1 testing
<balloons> so we should test it and get it fixed
<balloons> it tends to regress each cycle
<balloons> and give people trouble
<balloons> anyways..
<smartboyhw> balloons, very weird isn't it?
<cjwatson> Somebody improving its autotests would help a lot, I expect
 * smartboyhw does not know anything about autotests so he is out:P
<phillw> well, after the power outages yesterday, my i/net speed has got higher! I now have the magnificent rate of ~ 140 Kb/s instead of ~ 70 :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, XD
<smartboyhw> phillw, how's Lubuntu testing going for Beta 1?
<balloons> cjwatson, indeed
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm just zsyning up my amd64 for it, desktop PPC has passed, but alternate is a fail with bug 1153972
<ubot5> bug 1153972 in linux-ppc (Ubuntu) "powerpc: error while running 'modprobe -v yenta_socket'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153972
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> I'm checking the Ubuntu Studio builds
<smartboyhw> Should be alright (except the new artworks haven't arrived, the builds haven't finished)
<phillw> artwork is not on freeze yet :)
<phillw> I only know for certain, as the voting on lubuntu artwork has just finished :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, for Ubuntu Studio we are getting it in today
<smartboyhw> Just checking to see if it installs
<smartboyhw> Damn forgetten to make TestDrive have bigger HDDs.
<phillw> smartboyhw: so no beta 1 testing for ubuntustudio?
<smartboyhw> phillw, no
<smartboyhw> phillw, we are participating
<smartboyhw> But then the artwork isn't in the respins (yet)
<smartboyhw> so...
<phillw> then artwork should be landing during the freeze for beta 1 :)
<phillw> *should NOT be*
 * smartboyhw shouldn't have said no, forgotten that English is no + no=no instead of no + no = yess
<balloons> cjwatson, since i have you.. and maybe xnox too.. someone was asking about downgrades.. that is the old images used to allow you to take say a 12.04 install and "downgrade" to 11.10. I wouldn't really call it a downgrade, just a re-install of an older version, but supposedly there was terminology calling it a downgrade in old images. Can you confirm/deny this? Is "downgrading" like this going intended to be an option that appears when you us
<smartboyhw> phillw, !?
<balloons> e an image to install ubuntu on a pre-existing ubuntu installation?
<smartboyhw> balloons, whoa!?
<cjwatson> balloons: I think it exists largely by accident; I don't recall what it's called
<cjwatson> I remember it took us by surprise when we started getting bug reports about it breaking
<balloons> cjohnston, that was what i suspected.. So in short, this was never intended
<cjohnston> :-(
<balloons> But imho, you can simply do a fresh install and re-mount your /home yourself and achieve something very similar... literally downgrading packages is not going to work
<balloons> kk, thanks
<balloons> cjohnston, sorry mate.. blame autocomplete!
<cjohnston> 1 2 3 tab
<cjohnston> I thought maybe you had some insight as to my system going read only
<cjohnston> twice :-/
<xnox> balloons: we have safety nets to to prevent ubiquity from allowing that, but it can be forced to do so.
<xnox> (these days)
<balloons> hey xnox.. ahh.. so there's still magic ways around things I'm sure
<xnox> balloons: the border line is that a devel-daily can be almost always be used to up/down grade devel release. Cause we don't know if the daily is newer or older than the dist-upgraded install.
<xnox> balloons: it's entirely unsuported, and if things break the user gets to keep both pieces.
<xnox> we will accept data-loss bugs, at most....
<balloons> weird.. yea i supposed i dist-upgrade my system, then do an upgrade.. heh
<balloons> to last night's image
<xnox> exactly =) and currently i just let that through, for the sake of installed raring didn't upgrade for a month, grab a daily to perform in-place upgrade, which should be valid.
<Noskcaj> does anyone know if we need to have a new version of bug 1065789 for this release? i'e just been reporting  it.
<ubot5> bug 1065789 in ubuntu-website-content "the release notes link in installer points to www.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065789
<balloons> Noskcaj, I believe they want them filed against the ubuntu-website
<balloons> not against the installer (they can't make the link work :-) )
<Noskcaj> balloons, someone reported the bug anew today and i've marked it as a dup
<balloons> Noskcaj, ty
<balloons> how are you today?
<Noskcaj> good. you?
<balloons> not too bad.. i was feeling really sick yesterday night
<balloons> "yesterday night'.. wow my english skills..
<Noskcaj> would "last night" not have been easier to write
<Noskcaj> i'm trying to make my gaming pc silent by using car parts to cool it.
<Noskcaj> i have to go and eat food, bye
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi, I was just looking for some beta1 ISO to download and found this: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds/39529/downloads
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D no link
<balloons> nivr
<balloons> i saw that on there.. i missed the no dl link tho
<balloons> i blame plars
<balloons> Letozaf_, i'll fix in a moment
<balloons> ty
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problem, I know were to go to fetch them anyway
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/current/
<Letozaf_> balloons, ty I'm already downloading
<Letozaf_> balloons, the download is quite slow :( I will probably have to zsync and test them tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way as I never tested Ubuntu Kylin, will it be in Chinese ? I mean is there also English ?
<balloons> ohh.. how did I miss this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1101867.. vbox4.2 made it to raring via contrib :-0
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1101867 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-dkms 4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu2: virtualbox-guest kernel module failed to build [VBoxGuest-linux.c:206:49: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘g_VBoxGuestPciId’]" [High,Fix released]
<plars> balloons: what did I do now?
<balloons> plars, lol.. i saw you joined, so i blamed u for ubuntukylin not having an iso download link
<plars> balloons: oh good, I was concerned I might go all day without breaking something
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had reported bug 1152942 and now I was trying to install on another USB key and got this after reboot https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwSy2uwGals0YnJYcjh6WUpXOTQ/edit?usp=sharing
<ubot5> bug 1152942 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed during ARM image install on Panda board" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152942
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh my.. is the disl ok on that box?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the strange thing is that the bug happened with one USB key and the picture thing happened on another USB key, as for the SD card, well maybe I should try to change that
<balloons> yea.. that's quite odd
<balloons> i'd want to make sure those disks are all in good shape
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes maybe I will try to change the SD card and find another USB key and see what happens
<phillw> balloons: it seems lp was having a break (possibly wanted a walk), the bug look up is now working again bug 1101867
<ubot5> bug 1101867 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-dkms 4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu2: virtualbox-guest kernel module failed to build [VBoxGuest-linux.c:206:49: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘g_VBoxGuestPciId’]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101867
<balloons> ?
<phillw> balloons: I tried to grab the details of that bug and lp gave me a polite 404 error, then the bots could not find it, or other bugs. All seems to have returned to normal :D
<phillw> xnox: you still about?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-13
<dholbach> good morning
<zyga> dholbach: good morning :-)
<dholbach> Cześ´c zyga :)
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> hallo :)
<dholbach> jak się masz?
<zyga> dobrze
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va?
<jibel> bonjour pitti, ça va bien et toi?
<pitti> je vais bien
<pitti> fighting with logind for a week now
<chrisccoulson> jibel, do you need to do anything to make the autopkgtest jobs for the other firefox PPA's run btw?
<chrisccoulson> eg, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-mozillateam_firefox_next-firefox/
<jibel> chrisccoulson, I didn't enable the trigger because there was nothing in the PPA when I set up the job initially. doing it now.
<chrisccoulson> jibel, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> jibel, also, i'd like to get tests running for 12.04 and 12.10 builds too, if that's possible (although, i want to fix the remaining issues with the 13.04 tests first)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, firefox next and aurora are configured to build automatically on raring
<jibel> chrisccoulson, that's possible to run them on previous release, it's essentially a question of finding time.
<jibel> releases too
<smartboyhw> Anyone know how to make testdrive using default HDD size of >8 GB?
<smartboyhw> The others option doesn't work
<maclin> balloons: Hi balloons, I'm Jun Ma from ubuntukylin team.  I need to import our testcases into QATracker. How can I get the privilege?
<balloons> maclin, hello
<balloons> I didn't see your message ;-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, btw, no I've never gotten it to go beyond 8.. which is funny, i assume they should let you specify any size you wish
<balloons> file a bug perhaps
<balloons> maclin, send me your launchpad credentials
<smartboyhw> Damn third bug for testdrive today
<cjwatson> I hope by "credentials" you mean "username"
<cjwatson> Since "credentials" usually means the password too :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> smartboyhw, i see there's a ubuntu studio test to add yes?
<smartboyhw> balloons, not add:P Change
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok is there something i need to do?
<balloons> just sync it?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I did all the things already:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, kk
<balloons> i thought you might have
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<sergiom> Hi all
<balloons> hello sergiom
<sergiom> Here reading about candece week
<sergiom> Btw balloons I have a question but I will share it at noon :)
<balloons> sergiom, ahh.. excellent
<balloons> ping if you need anything.. and ofc, i'll await your question :-)
<sergiom> Perfect then ;)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, indeed
<xnox> are we running any  automated tests on armhf? i'd like to have for example openssl autopkgtests on armhf.
<balloons> xnox, I'll let the autopkg folks take a stab at this, but it should be running on every arch possible
<jibel> xnox, not yet, I received some panda boards in the lab to run those 2 days ago and started working on it today. I've not ETA for the moment
<xnox> jibel: ack.
<balloons> jibel, do you need another pandaboard?
<Noskcaj> why isn't netboot in beta 1?
<jibel> balloons, it's fine, thanks. I'll try to make one run automated tests correctly first :)
<balloons> jibel, ;-p
<Noskcaj> also, what's ubuntukylin?
<balloons> Noskcaj, since ubuntu is not in beta1, I don't believe netboot is etheir
<balloons> obviously it's not on the manifest
<balloons> Noskcaj, that's the new ubuntu chinese flavor
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> it literally just got approved
<Noskcaj> interesting
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<balloons> i think everything is setup on the tracker for them now..
<Noskcaj> balloons, we have a new bug in testdrive then. it won't show kylin
<balloons> Noskcaj, heh
<balloons> yea.. or gnobuntu
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello!
<Noskcaj> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got a new SD card to try a new ARM installation :p
<Letozaf_> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> balloons, the netboot testcases look finished now
<SergioMeneses> guys remember the ubuntu sdj day is tomorrow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays/
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, \o
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, \o
<Noskcaj> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> SDK
<SergioMeneses> bug 1154750
<ubot5> bug 1154750 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Ubuntu Software Center" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154750
<SergioMeneses> ok guys, I have to go ( lunch time ) see you later
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, so this time I should be able to install clean :D
<balloons> Noskcaj, i wasn't sure what fabio was talking about with them
<Letozaf_> balloons, can't believe it other two persons have tested the Kubuntu Active i386 beta1 and tests passed I get plsma-device segmentation fault on boot, I am using a VM on virtualbox
<Letozaf_> balloons, I already tried twice and also checked the ISO's md5sum
<balloons> very odd
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe the didn't select Italian language like I did, don't know
<Noskcaj> can someone have a look at t we should also set all  unused gpio to minimal drive strength.
<Noskcaj> oops, wrong copy
<balloons> Noskcaj, ?
<Noskcaj> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2znyecy.jpg
<Noskcaj> i copied something from #imx6 accidentally
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwSy2uwGals0Q0h6Uk9kdnRyM1E/edit?usp=sharing
<Noskcaj> that pic is of something happening to kubuntu
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think I should try to report a bug or what?
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, yes I happened to me twice
<Letozaf_> sorry it not I
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, could you report the bug. i don't have time right now
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, yes, I am trying again, I will report it
<balloons> i don't have the kubuntu images synced
<balloons> so i can't be of help.. but yea, certainly report it
<balloons> even if it's only in a vm
<Letozaf_> balloons, Noskcaj it's strange on a new VM it did not happen, let me see if I find what the difference is between them
<Letozaf_> balloons, Noskcaj got it: the new VM I created has "Enable PAE/NX" selected in the processor configuration Tab the "old" one  I usually use for Ubuntu tests doesn-t
<balloons> ahh
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure if with this ISO PAE should be enabled or not
<balloons> good question
<balloons> does any other iso fail in a similar way?
<Letozaf_> balloons, o?
<balloons> or just kubuntu?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me see what I have got
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've got lubuntu alternate
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try that one
<balloons> hmm..
<balloons> well alternate is the alt installer
<balloons> try a live installer
<Noskcaj> it's just kubuntu that has the graphical glitch
<Letozaf_> balloons, will Edubuntu Beta1 DVD be ok ?
<balloons> yep, should be
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try that one then
<balloons> heck
<balloons> let me look at the ubuntu iso
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> ok, so the feature exposes pae from the host to the vm
<balloons> makes sense.. so yea, it won't work without it being checked
<balloons> is that what your seeing?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I unchecked it by mistake and didn't realize
<balloons> then yes.. after 12.04, we don't ship non-pae kernels on the install image
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so it's not a bug
<balloons> no
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will let go then
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got good news for ARM testing, no problems with the new SD card :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, so the "old" one is gone! dead!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> good..
<balloons> it looked pretty gone from the screenshots you sent
<balloons> hah
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<Noskcaj> can anyone running Ubuntu beta1 images remember to check for bug 1088054
<ubot5> bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<balloons> Noskcaj, hehe.. yes, lovely thing isn't it
<Noskcaj> should that bug me marked as a papercut?
<Noskcaj> *be
<balloons> Noskcaj, we'd have to have xnox or someone weigh in on it.. does it prevent you from continuing to install?
<Noskcaj> no, you have to go Ctrl+Q or file>Quit to exit the browser
<balloons> as you can see, there's no global menu, but you should be able to file quit the app right?
<balloons> i guess what I'm saying is for technical reasons they likely won't want to 'fix' the bug by loading everything during install
<Noskcaj> true. but doesn't ubiquity have a close button?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks
<Letozaf_> balloons, Noskcaj shouldn't the mouse work on a Virtualbox VM running Kubuntu Active live ?
<Noskcaj> i have no idea
<balloons> Letozaf_, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine I will thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, actually the mouse works it's the mouse pointer that I cannot see
<balloons> Letozaf_, that would make sense to me
<balloons> but again, best to ask those folks.. active is intended to be touchscreen
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I better ask
<xnox> Noskcaj: please please get the /var/crash/*.crash file.
<xnox> your compiz crashed! we are hunting that one down.
<xnox> Noskcaj: balloons: missing decorators means that gtk-window-decorator crashes (part of compiz)
<balloons> xnox, Noskcaj ahh.. I never understand that you actually loaded that.. but as Noskcaj pointed out, ubquity is decorated, so I must say I was confused :-)
<balloons> after he pointed that out of course
<xnox> balloons: looking at screenshot, it can be maximazid and the decorators are underneath the panel?!
 * xnox will try opening release notes next time i am in the installer.
 * balloons says the same
<balloons> Noskcaj,  i tried very quickly in a vm, and I don't see the issue
<balloons> however global menu is broken, and thus when you full screen you don't get the min,max, close buttons
<xnox> not broken, but disabled. all apps should have their menus intact in the ubiquity-only / install only mode.
<balloons> sorry xnox.. yes.. disabled is the proper term
<xnox> some may argue that "modern politically correct term is accessible panel"
<xnox> although it is quite crippled when compared with normal unity ;-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-14
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<knome> i'm trying to do upgrade tests for xubuntu, but i have problems installing Q...
<smartboyhw> HELP FOR TESTING: Someone please test the Lubuntu images......
<phillw> smartboyhw: no need, I'm content enough. We have a PPC iso available. that is always our 'night mare' :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
 * balloons lubuntu iso is only 20% dl'd
<smartboyhw> phillw, just why don't you guys drop powerpc?
<smartboyhw> Really wondering
<smartboyhw> Every time when I package KDE SC apps the powerpc builds slows down or breaks everything...
<phillw> smartboyhw: coz we're the only ones dedicated to supporting it :)
<balloons> lubuntu is the last bastion of support for such things
<smartboyhw> balloons, you're getting ready for a fistfight......:P
<cjwatson> powerpc often builds faster than arm these days
<cjwatson> well, except when sagari is down as it currently is
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, not for me that is
 * cjwatson goes to ask about that
<cjwatson> I am NOT cjohnston.  1 2 3 tab
<cjohnston> 1 + 2 + 3 + tab
<smartboyhw> BAH forgotten that again
 * smartboyhw bangs himself
<phillw> I'm assuming that the arm team were not taking part in beta 1. But, the arm image under lubuntu is still under their team :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, really?
<phillw> smartboyhw: indeed, they are the only ones with the kit to test it :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, grr:P
<smartboyhw> phillw, ask in #ubuntu-arm
<phillw> no need, they are quite organised and have their release schedule.
<smartboyhw> phillw, anyway that's just it:P
<smartboyhw> We don't have much to do
<smartboyhw> phillw, upgrade testcases?
<phillw> that's beta 2 stuff :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> thomi, you about?
<thomi> balloons: just about to go to lunch - can I talk to you when I get back?
<balloons> sure thing
<balloons> enjoy
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> balloons: I'm back now, what's up?
<balloons> thomi, well a couple things
<balloons> we'll start easy ;-)
<thomi>  \o/
<balloons> are you about next tuesday ?
<balloons> in between March 19th 1200 UTC - 2300 UTC somewhere's?
<thomi> uhhh
 * thomi thinks
<thomi> balloons: it looks to me like 20:00 - 23:00 on that date would be within my working day
<thomi> Wednesday morning for me I guess
<balloons> yes, indeed
<balloons> I wonder if I should roll it a bit later than that even..
<balloons> I should tell you what I'm talking about :-)
<balloons> in the past, we've had some hackfest sessions.. get people together to write tests
<balloons> well, I'm planning another one of those sessions, with some tweaks
<balloons> and we're going to include manual testing this time
<balloons> I didn't like picking the full day, so I thought I'd try a 12 hour window where yourself, me, martin, jean-baptiste, daniel, and everyone else, could all be around during (at some point of course)
<balloons> hey Letozaf_ and Noskcaj
<thomi> balloons: sounds good
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<thomi> but... autopilot isn;t "manual testing"
<thomi> did you mena "automated testing?"
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi :D
<balloons> since your online, what do you think of March 19th 1200 UTC - 2300 UTC as the timeframe for the hackfest?
<balloons> thomi, yes it would be manual and automated testing
<thomi> ahh ok
<balloons> any test contribution :-)
<balloons> autopilot, autopkg, manual
<thomi> right
<Noskcaj> sounds fine by me, i would be able to be online for the end of it
<balloons> the other question I have is about autopilot itself, but i'll hold it for a moment
<balloons> since I siderailed this
<thomi> balloons: so Marth 19th sounds doabl. I think it might be a good idea to see if veebers, alesage and mzanetti would be interested in joining
<balloons> hmm.. well your pings I'm guessing will alert them
<balloons> I'm sorry, I left you and friends off the mail completely when I asked
<Letozaf_> balloons, for me March 19th would be fine I can be on line at about 2000 UTC
<thomi> balloons: heh, no worries
<balloons> should we slide back the timeframe at all? I didn't want to roll over the day in order to not confuse people :-)
<balloons> hence I ended at 2300
<balloons> if not, I'll send the mail about it to the list, see what everyone thinks and probably stamp it official
<balloons> thanks for the feedback all :-)
<balloons> ok, so thomi the other question I had was about autopilot.. specifically I'm getting some lovely dbus warnings
 * balloons tries to find the error again
<balloons> essentially it stemmed from using the get_all_instances class in dbus
<balloons> a warning about how slow it was.. and indeed, I did several calls in a row and kind of killed the test
<balloons> ahh.. here's an example
<balloons> 17:01:53.574 WARNING dbus:133 - Constructing object 'GeditWindow' without path information. This will make queries on this object, and all child objects considerably slower.
<balloons> 17:01:53.574 WARNING dbus:135 - To avoid this, make sure objects are _not_ constructed with the get_all_instances(...) class method.
<balloons> now, I'm of course using select_single and select_many
<balloons> so a few things.. in general, I actually know the full path from my objects.. i could specify it, but I don't see how given those 2 calls
<balloons> (I did poke in dbus.py a bit and found some interesting stuff about traversing the tree, or grabbing root nodes, etc)
<thomi> balloons: yeah... there's a bit of a problem with autopilot right now in that regard.
<thomi> essentially we need to change the DBus wire protocol to make it more performant
<balloons> ok, so this is a known thing then? if so, I'll shut up about it ;-)
<thomi> balloons: as a workaround, I recommend you use get_children_by_type multiple times to traverse the tree.
<balloons> thomi, hmm.. ok
<thomi> balloons: I realise it's ugly, but I'm looking at fixing this real soon
 * balloons notes I'm always bugging thomi right before he fixes things
<thomi> balloons: if you hide that code behind a 'get_foo_widget' method, then when autopilot gets support for more elegant selectors you can swap out the ugly code for the good stuff
<balloons> ok.. I think we can maneuver around for know.. The second question is about focus control
<balloons> so, when I'm using introspection i feel like I lost some of the control I had over the window (since I don't get the xid anymore), as well as knowing what's focused, and how to direct my focus
<balloons> aka, when I type something it's a blind assumption on where the text is landing
<balloons> that's actually a bigger problem than the other one.. aside from doing some ugly things, I was hoping you might have an insight into reining this in
<thomi> balloons: hmmmmm
<thomi> balloons: it seems like ideally the UI toolkit would have a 'widget_is_focused' property
<thomi> I *think* Qt has something like this?
<thomi> in which case you can add a 'self.assertThat(mywidget.is_ficused, Eventually(Equals(True)))
 * balloons notes if it does, he'll just switch to writing qt autopilot only.. haha
<thomi> balloons: I'm not saying that Gtk doesn't, I just don't know anything about Gtk at all :-/
<thomi> perhaps charles will know?
<balloons> thomi, yea.. being able to assert is good.. but also, I'd like to see something like
<balloons> self.mouse.focus(object)
<balloons> or something.. clicking a label, text field.. something
<balloons> i suppose realistically we just manipulate the data stream
<balloons> but gtk isn't nice in that way etheir
<thomi> balloons: you could do that, but it seems like something's wrong if your app doesn't focus the correct window when it should
<balloons> thomi, well it's a timing thing atm..
<balloons> for example, I have a routine to save a file in an app.. generate a tmp file name, click the save button and type it in
<thomi> balloons: ahhhh, so if you had a way of asserting window focus, that would solve the timing issue, right?
<balloons> how am I to "know" when the window appears (the save window).. and I have to assume it gets proper focus as well
<balloons> thomi, yes it would go a long way..
<balloons> the other assumption on focus we can just continue to ignore/assume for now
<balloons> I'd rather have more fine control, but it doesn't break things (till it does, haha!)
<thomi> balloons: yeah, I agree that's a problem. We should look into a solution. This is probably something we should bring up at the next autopilot planning meeting
<balloons> on the unity tests side.. does this come up for you at all?
<balloons> I know timing was a big deal at one point
<thomi> balloons: yeah, we had timing issues, but most of them were solved by explicitly asserting that the window was present
<thomi> I've found that you can almost always get autopilot to wait for what you want, you just need to find the correct assertion :)
<balloons> ah.. no subwindow issues, etc? I mean, I miss some of the bamf stuff on the introspection side of things
<balloons> yes, if you think a little, usually there's a slick way to make ap do it :-)
<thomi> balloons: yeah. A lot of this stuff needs to go into the new FAQ section of the documentation
<thomi> balloons: which, BTW, would be a great place for community members to contribute to autopilot ;P
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: I'm trusting that only ubuntu-kylin and ubuntu-gnome are the ones approved for 13.04? :)
<balloons> phillw, ?
<balloons> you mean flavor wise?
<phillw> yes
<phillw> *new* flavor wise :)
<balloons> ahh.. indeed
<phillw> ta, just updating my mirror server for new comers :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-15
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> jibel: nice, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ is getting updated results
<pitti> libwnck looks odd, no log/error message
<pitti> same for colord-gtk
<jibel> pitti, I killed colord-gtk which hung and for wnck, jenkins slave segfaulted
<jibel> not wnck's fault
<balloons> phillw, ping
<smartboyhw> Hello balloons
<balloons> hey smartboyhw !
<balloons> smartboyhw, did you see the hackfest proposed times?
<balloons> work for you?
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK
<smartboyhw> phillw, nice servers eh?
<smartboyhw> Getting all ISOs hosted
<smartboyhw> phillw, you should become a ISO or even package official mirror
<phillw> i offer it for the 'smaller teams' who may struggle to have enough seeders for torrenting. That's why ubuntu is not on the server, I've nothing against ubuntu but they have enough people to seed :)
<balloons> phillw, seen this? http://www.lxle.net/
<phillw> balloons: I already mirror it :D
<phillw> it is getting good reviews.
<phillw> he's just spun up the Non-PAE version of it to maintain support for those who need it.
<shadeslayer> stgraber: do you have an idea if lxc can be run inside a openvz instance?
<stgraber> I'd be very surprised if it could as I suspect the OpenVZ kernel patch directly modifies some of the bits LXC uses
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> stgraber: would it run under KVM?
<stgraber> you can run LXC within LXC but as far as I know it's the only contextualization system to support this, OpenVZ and Vserver don't have nesting (that I can remember)
<stgraber> shadeslayer: yes, no problem with running LXC in a VM
<shadeslayer> okay, thanks for clarifying that :)
<stgraber> shadeslayer: did you try the upgrade test recently? I wonder whether the grub2 fix that went in on Tuesday fixed the upgrade failure we were seeing under lxc
<shadeslayer> stgraber: it's running on my machine for the first time
<shadeslayer> so it'll take a bit of time
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<stgraber> ok, I'll do a quick test run here then. Usually take just 10min or so
<shadeslayer> you probably have everything cached :)
<stgraber> nope, but I have gigabit internet, 32GB of RAM and run everything on tmpfs :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> ah, no wonder you didn't add an option to *not* use tmpfs ^^
<shadeslayer> stgraber: will 7 GBs suffice for LXC in tmpfs?
<stgraber> should be, IIRC you just need 2-3GB for most upgrades. It's just Edubuntu that takes a bit more
<yofel> ok, seems like my guess was right
<shadeslayer> cool
<yofel> it's not like the grub2 fix doesn't work
<yofel> it's that grub-pc is upgrade TOO LATE
<yofel> *upgraded
<shadeslayer> also, gigabit ethernet @_@
<stgraber> I guess I could still use a mirror to make things a bit faster, archive.u.c isn't always that fast... I'm getting packages at 15MB/s now (so 1/8 of what I could be getting)
<stgraber> but the download is just a minute or so of the update, so doesn't really matter that much
<shadeslayer> @_@
<meetingology> shadeslayer: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<shadeslayer> I'm at a measly 2 Mbps connection
<shadeslayer> another 5 minutes for it to download Quantal
<shadeslayer> and then another hour to download the Raring packages
<yofel> ok, need to run.
<yofel> installing raring grub-pc *before* the upgrade makes LXC work fine
<stgraber> right, so it looks like we need raring's fix SRUed to quantal then
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hey
<balloons> howdy Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine and you ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the shotwell autopilot test, what should I do, I mean it has problems with introspection so shall I cancel it from lp or what ?
<balloons> pretty good
<balloons> Letozaf_, well  I was hoping to get it in, provided it had some value as a usable base
<balloons> I committed a lot of the work in progress gedit stuff
<balloons> technically though it's trunk, many of the tests in there are wip :-)
<balloons> which is "ok" for now
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, with shotwell didn't we hit the wall on not being able to select the camera?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine, maybe one day we can complete it, never know
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes we hit the wall on not  being able to select the camera
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. some of them might just be annoying.. the good news, is all the stuff we learned we can use on the ubuntu touch apps
<balloons> which are in qt
<balloons> and SO much nicer/easier to write ap tests for
<Letozaf_> balloons, great!
<balloons> yes.. shotwell really made me sad when we hit that wall
<balloons> not even a keyboard shortcut for it
<balloons> so odd
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes odd
<balloons> to fix it, imho, we could screenscrape and click the camera
<balloons> or get them to include a keyboard shortcut :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well the keyboard shortcut would be great as I know nothing about screenscape :(
<balloons> it would be best
<balloons> perhaps we should file a bug on it actaully
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, are you going to or do you want me to ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, up to you :-)
 * Letozaf_ is thinking
<Letozaf_> balloons, what should I write, I mean it more like a request than a bug
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. it would be a request.. enhancement, feature, whatever
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I mention it's needed for carrying out autopilot tests on it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you could mention it.. but it's also useful to help people in general
<balloons> I mean, it's sort of annoying to not have any keyboard access or menu access to it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I'll report a bug
<balloons> phillw, ping
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk :-)
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> phillw,  I got your tests.. will you not have time to be at the hackfest? do you need help contributing them?
<balloons> No reason lubuntu couldn't be using these now ;-)
<balloons> well lubuntu and whomever else would be running the apps
<phillw> I will try to attend, but I also have to do work on a new catalogue for my parent's company.
<balloons> phillw, ok, well, I don't want to push them all up in your name, but certainly I can
<phillw> balloons: plugging the gaps in our beta 1 "not tested" in time for beta 2 is now more of a priority for me, else we run the risk of several not making it for Release. Finding out the PPC iso was over sized, came as bit of a blow.
<balloons> phillw, sure sure.. I'll make sure they are committed in
<phillw> balloons: we did have them on the staging area, then it got re-done. Those are my backups (there will be duplicates).
<balloons> that's fine.. they'll get a proper place in the repo, and then pushed to the tracke
<balloons> then you can use them anytime
<balloons> and have others from lubuntu work and enhance them also
<phillw> yeah, looks lime we will not get the ppc-server test case done in time. I'll throw myself at the mercy of Colin (again) and get as many of the tests done as is possible on a desktop system.
<phillw> s/lime/like
<balloons> yea.. wouldn't want to be in your shoes on ppc-server ;-)
<balloons> that's a toughie
<balloons> ppc hw is not easy to come by
<phillw> that could really do with one of guys from -release who has access to a ppc server install to pick up and run. It was they who told me that ppc is not *just* alive for desktop....
<phillw> It's good to see new people joining QA, I will always endeavour to answer questions from the mailing list and also if anyone pings me on here.
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1155794 did not have a lot of imagination  on writing it :(
<ubot5> bug 1155794 in Shotwell "Shotwell needs keyboard shortcut for selecting camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155794
<phillw> Letozaf_: yup, that was short and lacking any sort of useful information :/
<balloons> that works well enough
<balloons> folks are at least notified now
<Letozaf_> phillw, balloons :(   what should I have written ?
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think it was fine
<balloons> dogwalking time for me :-)
<balloons> have a wonderful weekend if I don't otherwise speak to you all
<Letozaf_> balloons, enjoy the dogwalking :D
<phillw> Letozaf_: does http://pastebin.com/0xsHeUBj make sense?
<phillw> balloons: enjoy the weekend :)
<Letozaf_> phillw, definitely it's written better :P
<fetzed> Evening all =)
<phillw> I did not fully understand what you were saying for a couple of re-reads. That phrasing adds it as a bug which affects auto-testing, with the bonus of it being useful in day to day use :)
<phillw> evening fetzed :)
<Letozaf_> phillw, should I put what you wrote in place of what I wrote ?
<Letozaf_> phillw, I mean in the bug description ...
<phillw> Letozaf_:  that is up to you, that is just my attempt at re-writing it so people reading it should be able to understand in one reading... It's your bug, not mine :)
<Letozaf_> phillw, I asked before doing it, just to be polite :D
<Letozaf_> phillw, thanks for your help !
<fetzed> on http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1421/info when i submit a result it just bounces me around the page... is there somewhere else i should be submitting results?
<phillw> fetzed: you are on the 'detail' of the test case, which page did you get to there from? that will be the page to report it on... E.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/39824/testcases gives me 3 test cases. I can get the detail on each test case (E.g. alternate is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1439/info), but the result must be on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/39824/testcases
<phillw> fetzed: does that make sense?
<fetzed> yeah cheers matey, sorry ive had my head stuck in code all day =)
<phillw> we all have days like that :)
<fetzed> just to let you know the "Cadence Weeks" url has a " at the end so it take you to invalid url :P
<phillw> fetzed: on what site?
<fetzed> on top of this page [""Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam |  Cadence Weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring/"]
<phillw> fetzed: which page starts off as that?
<fetzed> this IRC chat
<fetzed> its the welcome status here =)
<phillw> I cannot set the topic here.... dunno if stgraber is about?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-16
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam |  Cadence Weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring/
<balloons> phillw, fetzed
<balloons> fixed topic
<phillw> balloons: thanks, I was trying to persuede an IRC op to do it :D
<balloons> np
<Guest48939> I was looking for Nicholas Skaggs
<Guest48939> ?
<phillw> Guest48939: he is away from his computer, can I help you at al?
<phillw> *all?
<Guest48939> hi Phillw, Harry Hawk here.. I'm starting to do some testing.. he had requested some screen shots of an error i'm getting with software updater
<Guest48939> I was going to ask him if he wanted those shots emailed or uploaded some where
<Guest48939> i'm not at the stage of drafting a formal bug report
<phillw> Guest48939: ahh, you just answered my next question :)
<phillw> Guest48939: are you a member of the ubuntu-quality mailing list?
<Guest48939> yes I just joined a few days ago and rather a newbie
<Guest48939> i'm testing on a Nexus 7
<phillw> Guest48939: if the file size of the pics is not too big, you can mail them to the ubuntu-quality mailing list
<phillw> As you are chatting to nicholas, I'd suggest sending to: nicholas.skaggs@canonical.com with cc: ubuntu-quality
<Guest48939> thanks
<Guest48939> fyi, 7 files each just under 1 Mb
<Guest48939> Thanks Phillw
 * Guest48939 
<phillw> if you get an error report saying the images are too big, give me a ping and I'll sort something else out.
<Guest48939> Thanks
<Guest48939> bye
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, seems that none of my jobs in jenkins are running :/
<jibel> chrisccoulson, from the log, it's a network problem: com.sun.jersey.api.client.ClientHandlerException: java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host when it checks if there is a new version in the ppa
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-10
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: btw, I pushed an a-p-t fix this morning to not check out autopkgtest from git for trusty
<jibel> pitti, okay
<jibel> pitti, I noticed that 'services' test failed last time it ran because woopshie was not running after the upgrade. Could it be because the test starts too fast and we should wait for the system to settle for a bit.
<pitti> jibel: ah, we don't? when do we start the post-upgrade tests?
<pitti> start on runlevel [2345]
<jibel> pitti, let me check
<pitti> jibel: I was going to look at the remaining upgrade failures this morning, but then I saw the wazn breakage
<jibel> pitti, it's start() and run. we don't wait for anything
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok; I'll look at that once the upgrade tests are back
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> morning davmor2
<pitti> jibel: totally untested, but I want to test something like that once wazn gets a bit less busy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067835/
<jibel> pitti, LGTM, you could as well just wait 30s and fail if runlevel [0-9] is not reached to simplify the logic and we don't mind waiting 30s I guess
<pitti> jibel: also true
<pitti> jibel: I'll do that tomorrow morning, by then the queue should be done and we should get some yellow back
<jibel> pitti, between yellow and green :)
<jibel> pitti, I'll merge your change to have everything green tomorrow
<pitti> jibel: ah, I didn't test this at all yet (just with pyflakes)
<pitti> jibel: curiously we didn't get any yellow so far from today's rebuilds?
<jibel> pitti, no, it is really curious
<jibel> pitti, it might depends on the load on the machine too
<pitti> jibel: yes, for sure
<pitti> not many autopkgtests today
<jibel> pitti, I'm thinking about dkms and server iso tests
<jibel> this test that runs the qrt against everything kernel in every stable release is pretty heavy
<balloons> DanChapman, if you are about, I'd like to try and land a few pending mp's for ubuntu-autopilot-tests with you
<DanChapman> balloons: hey mate yeah sure sounds good to me :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: I see you've already made a start, where are you up to?
<balloons> DanChapman, I think we can merge 3 mp's
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/test-runner/+merge/206581
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-disc0tech/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/rhythmbox/+merge/206494
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/add_pyflakes_pep8/+merge/206927
<balloons> your thoughts and help appreciated :-) That will reduce the amount outstanding, making it a bit saner to follow along on new requests
<elopio> om26er: do we need an extra dependency in order to use initctl on desktop?
<om26er> elopio, not sure, I think initctl comes with upstart
<DanChapman> balloons: i'm happy for all 3 to be merged. They are all working well for me here :-) do you want me to merge them?
<balloons> DanChapman, that would be most excellent if you would
<DanChapman> balloons: sure :-)
<elopio> om26er: the problem with the tests was the handling of bytes in py3. Fixed now.
 * elopio goes for lunch.
<om26er> fun
<letozaf> balloons, elopio  hi
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<balloons> so reminders has come up again, I assume you saw my comment :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes, but this week-end I took a look at rssreader app
<letozaf> balloons, :P
<letozaf> balloons, I have a problem, think it's a bug
<balloons> letozaf, can you make http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22169/reminders-app-planning-session/?
<balloons> letozaf, a bug in rssreader?
<letozaf> balloons, yes I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062392/ running two tests, I have marked for skipping  for now
<letozaf> balloons, but the tab index it right and is in autopilot vis even if the error says not:
<letozaf> balloons,
<letozaf> http://ubuntuone.com/5BNa2F1hYxrgHJVfcbNcaz
<letozaf> balloons, http://ubuntuone.com/0ob4TJNKhp4NA6VHqsvJJZ
<letozaf> balloons, for the vUDS session I will be there, I will arange to be on time :D
<letozaf> arrange
<balloons> letozaf, great.. ty
<balloons> so as to your error, I think it's something for elopio to have a look. Since the emulator is spitting out the error
<balloons> I assume the tabs are on-screen and visible when it happens right?
<letozaf> balloons, for rssreader: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/tests-refactoring
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<balloons> letozaf, it might be an issue with the sdk... for dynamic tabs, the tabs are destroyed and recreated instead of being appended
<balloons> it's a known bug
<balloons> rssreader uses them.. so, to test, add a quick sleep and see if that fixes things
<balloons> if so, then we reference the bug and leave a sleep or wait_for in the test until it's fixed
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1124071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1124071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[tabs] Cannot add Tabs programmatically" [Critical,Confirmed]
<letozaf> balloons, ok fine I will try to put a sleep and see what happens
<balloons> oO I see zsombi approved a branch today to fix
<balloons> so maybe it's close :-
<letozaf> balloons, good do you think the fix is already working or will I have to wait some time ?
<balloons> it might take a bit to land
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> I'm assuming it's your issue as well. but it might not be
<letozaf> balloons, I think it could be
<letozaf> balloons, as for reminders app, I will try out what you suggested in your comment
<balloons> letozaf, you understand what I meant right?
<balloons> letozaf, if you have trouble with print_tree not printing everything I have a branch to fix that as well
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/catch-stateerror-printtree/+merge/204976
<balloons> i need to finish it so it merges ;-)
<letozaf> balloons, ah! ok thanks, to be honest I didn't try print_tree out yet :P
<balloons> I think you'll like it :-)
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<letozaf> balloons, I think I need help with reminders app, I meged trunk into my tests branch but reminders app does not even open, I am trying to figure out why but I am quite stuck
<letozaf> balloons, I found out that reminders-app.qml is now reminders.qml
<balloons> letozaf, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1288885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288885 in Ubuntu Terminal App "App cannot be started on clean Trusty desktop" [Undecided,In progress]
<letozaf> balloons, :P thanks
<balloons> that might have some clarity
<balloons> but reminders isn't affected
<balloons> letozaf, launching reminders works for me on my deskto
<phillw> have there been any issues reported with initrd.img-3.13.0-16-generic (I have low screen resolution and no networking) ?
<letozaf> balloons, yes if I launch reminders app it works but if I launch autopilot tests it does not, not anymore
<balloons> letozaf, autopilot tests?
<letozaf> balloons, the tests I wrote lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests
<letozaf> balloons, I was trying to run them
<balloons> thomi, any thoughts on why reminders fails to introspect with autopilot? it's a compiled qt app, but the introspection module doesn't load
<balloons> letozaf, with autopilot run then I assume?
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<letozaf> balloons, well you have to change reminders-app in reminders in __init__.py not sure if something else has change since I last launched these tests time ago
<balloons> letozaf, what happens then when you try to run?
<letozaf> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070170/
<balloons> letozaf, that looks okish.. Error fetching username: "No token set."
<balloons> letozaf, so try just doing a print_tree .. make a test that opens and does a print_tree, then exits
<balloons> it seems like the objects just changed
<balloons> or the account is missing
<letozaf> balloons, Do  I have to delete my Evernote account from online settings or leave it there ?
<balloons> letozaf, did you ever merge my branch? for now, don't mock the account, get it working again and we can then add the mock :-)
<letozaf> balloons, if I launch reminders app on my dekstop it works fine with my Evernote account
<balloons> letozaf, does it appear when launched with autopilot run? regardless do the print_tree dumo
<letozaf> balloons, I have not implemente print_tree yet, I first just tried to run the tests and got stuck
<letozaf> implemented
<balloons> letozaf, yes print_tree is meant from debugging
<balloons> just grab the main_view and do a print_tree
<balloons> self.main_view.print_tree()
<balloons> def test_dump_objects:
<letozaf> balloons, but reminders app doesn't even open when launching autopilot run, there must be something wrong before running the first test
<balloons> then run it :-)
<balloons> letozaf, I see it trying to select things.. you are probably right, but give it a whirl
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<letozaf> balloons, wow! how much output !!! :O
<balloons> letozaf, yes redirect to a file
<letozaf> balloons, but sould I redirect the output to a file ?
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> letozaf, then browse to your hearts content
<balloons> you can use that instead of vis
<balloons> and get a nice dump.. you can search it then and browse it.. it some ways it's nicer
<letozaf> balloons, let's see what I get at the end of all this :)
<letozaf> balloons, but still reminders app does not open, it should, before running the first test, shouldn't it ?
<balloons> letozaf, well have a look at your object dump and make sure you are getting what you think you should. That said, you can also write a simple test and run it and see if it appears
<balloons> letozaf, you have self.assertThat(self.main_view.visible, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> and it's not failing there right?
<letozaf> balloons, yes I have the  self.assertThat(self.main_view.visible, Eventually(Equals(True))) and I did not see a failure there, but I left a small test, but it just failed, I was expecting to see reminderes app open anyway before the error, but maybe I am wrong
<balloons> letozaf, I would agree with you
<letozaf> balloons, should I sent you the dump, do you need it ?
<balloons> letozaf, a paste works
<balloons> letozaf, I agree there is still the issue of reminders not playing nice with autopilot launch. I suspect we need to change __init__.py
<letozaf> balloons, I also think there is something wrong there, but I could not find what
<letozaf> balloons, I renamed the reminders-app in reminders, but still there is something wrong
<balloons> letozaf, if we don't sort it out beforehand, the uds session will work to ask
<letozaf> balloons, ok, I have to go now, it's late, I will be back tomorrow :)
<balloons> letozaf, certainly. we'll try and figure out the launching issue
<balloons> but for now, you have an object dump, so :-)
<letozaf> balloons, I will try to see if I find something interesting in it :)
<letozaf> balloons, well not interesting, useful
<balloons> letozaf, right.. hopefully you can update the tests to work, even without being able to run them :-)
<letozaf> balloons, :D well ... hope so :P
<balloons> letozaf, ciao!
<letozaf> balloons, I use vis quite a lot :P
<letozaf> balloons, ciao ci vediamo domani :)
<balloons> letozaf, yes, I'm sorry it's not working.. reminders is difficult
<balloons> remember we said it would be!
<letozaf> balloons, doesn't matter  sorry I do not find were the trouble is :P
<balloons> hehe
<letozaf> balloons, :D buona notte
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-11
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning elfy :-) how are you?
<elfy> awake - just :p
<DanChapman> elfy, yeah same here. got ill children in this house :-( now just got to look forward to catching it!
<elfy> nice
<elfy> just hope you had chickenpox when they get that ...
<pitti> jibel: I have the "wait 20 s after boot and check runlevel" patch locally applied on wazn, first two tests succeeded now; I restarted the other ones
 * pitti commits
<jibel> pitti, I think we need the same hack in UpgradeTestBackendSSH in upgrade()
<pitti> jibel: why? that just calls .start(), doesn't it?
<jibel> pitti, because it calls start() then immediately calls upgrade() and capture the list of services before the upgrade
<jibel> so we may miss some or have too much
<pitti> jibel: oh, you mean we need to move super().upgrade() after .start() in Qemu.py, too?
<pitti> jibel: you already did that for LXC (thanks)
<jibel> pitti, that too
<pitti> jibel: ok, then I don't understand what you mean
<jibel> pitti, but I meant that the initial list of services is captured too quickly after start()
<pitti> jibel: what I meant was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-upgrade-testing-dev/auto-upgrade-testing/trunk/revision/116
<jibel> pitti, in LXC.py we call upgrade() which calls start() and super().upgrade()
<pitti> jibel: which does to Qemu what you did to LXC in r111
<jibel> but in super().upgrade() we don't wait for the system to settle
<pitti> jibel: no, but start() already does?
<pitti> jibel: but what couldn't hurt is to do the same sleep/runlevel check in Qemu's start() as well; AFAIK that just tries whether /bin/true works
<jibel> pitti, ah right, sorry
<jibel> next run should be green again
<pitti> meh!
<pitti> jibel: seems I need to blacklist kdm, precise -> trusty kubuntu switched from kdm to lightdm as it seems
<pitti> jibel: I blacklisted plymouth this morning, as that's really just transient
<pitti> jibel: anyway, I'll get it to green today, promised :)
<pitti> jibel: ok, much better already: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/
<pitti> now, why isn't whoopsie starting for quantal -> saucy..
<pitti> that starts to smell like an actual bug now
<davmor2> Morning all
<balloons> ty DanChapman for merging those autopilot requests :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: np :-) how's it going? ready for a busy few days?
<balloons> DanChapman, never completely ready, but always excited and happy to talk
<DanChapman> :-D
<elopio> veebers, thomi: have some time to talk about the folder hierarchy after I deprecate the word emulators?
<thomi> elopio: gimme 2 minutes?
<thomi> Then I will
<elopio> ok
<thomi> elopio: have time now
<elopio> thomi: so, this is the current structure:
<elopio> tests.autopilot.ubuntuuitoolkit.tests
<elopio> tests.autopilot.ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators
<elopio> no, scratch that.
<elopio> it's not namespaces, it's directories.
<elopio> tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests
<elopio> tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators
<thomi> right
<thomi> so... can we drop the 'tests/autopilot/' prefix?
<thomi> I mean, it's not important to the conversaion here, they could be *anywhere* in the source tree right?
<elopio> I can't just put what's currently in tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators
<elopio> in tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/__init__.py, because at some point we might want to provide actual python toolkit APIs on ubuntuitoolkit.
<elopio> thomi: yes, we could drop the prefix.
<elopio> what I propose is to move ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators to ubuntuuitoolkit.autopilot
<elopio> and ubuntuuitoolit.tests to ubuntuuitoolkit.autopilot.tests
<thomi> yeah - that sounds sensible to me
<elopio> now, we need to fix the prefix because it would be horrible tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/autopilot/tests
<thomi> :)
<elopio> I don't really know how to make it better.
<elopio> if we just drop the first tests/autopilot
<elopio> we separate them from tests/qml
<elopio> it was somewhat nice to have them together.
<thomi> elopio: so.. I'm not convinced that you're ever going to ship an actual toolkit in the python package
<elopio> but, maybe we should also drop tests/qml, and put them next to the components.
<elopio> thomi: well, even if we don't release the toolkit in python, I think it's not right to assume that the ubuntuuitoolkit namespace is all ours.
<thomi> elopio: not forever, but it is today. Ideally you'd rename that python package, but that's a lot more work then we want to do right now
<elopio> thomi: it would be the same amount of effor to move the helpers to ubuntuuitoolkit.__init__ than to move them to ubuntuuitoolkit.autopilot
<thomi> elopio: yes, but your package and paths wouldn't be so ugly
<elopio> thomi: droping the tests/autopilot prefix to the path is a bzr move + a cmake change.
<elopio> no big deal there either.
<thomi> right
<elopio> something fancier than that could be a problem.
<thomi> In general, I think it's a python anti-pattern to have deeply nested namespaces
<thomi> so I prefer the flatter solution
<thomi> and yes, I realise that autopilot does this, but we're fixing that :)
<elopio> thomi: flat would be something like calling the package ubuntuuitoolkit_autopilot ?
<thomi> elopio: no, like
<thomi> custom proxy classes and helpers are in 'ubuntuuitoolkit'. tests are in 'ubuntuuitoolkit.tests'
<thomi> if you ever release the python SDK, release it under 'ubuntusdk'
<thomi> or some other name
<thomi> it really won't belong in the same package I don't think
<elopio> ok, I agree that a namespace hierarchy is not pythonic.
<elopio> however, putting the autopilot helpers in ubuntuuitoolkit is not clear.
<elopio> we need to mention somewhere that they are autopilot helpers.
<thomi> elopio: right - ideally you'd rename that top-level package
<thomi> 'ubuntu_sdk_helpers' or somesuch
<elopio> thomi: what name would you propose?
<thomi> but anny name change is going to be painful
<thomi> although... maybe not so bad
<thomi> with the ci-train
<elopio> ubuntu_sdk_testing, I like something like that.
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> 'ubuntu_sdk_testing.tests' :P
<thomi> I suppose that's not too bad
<elopio> ubuntusdk_testing.user_accpentance_tests
<elopio> ubuntusdk_testing.helper_tests
<elopio> I actually would like something like that.
<elopio> then we can run first the helper tests, and if they pass, we run the uat.
<dkessel_> good evening
<letozaf> balloons,  hi
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, I was trying to figure out why reminders app does not start, do you know how to fix this: No token set. Cannot execute job. ( FetchUsernameJob )
<letozaf> balloons, I think that reminders app does not start due to a token problem
<letozaf> balloons, but do not know how to fix this
<letozaf> balloons, well if you got time obviously as I think  you're quite busy with vUDS
<balloons> letozaf, I agree with all those things.. but I would think the app would still start
<balloons> it starts when run from the command line
<balloons> so clearly it should work; the __init__.py  launch is not correct, that's my guess as we discussed
<letozaf> balloons, yes I think you're right
<letozaf> balloons, I will have to see if I find out what's wrong in  the __init__.py
<letozaf> balloons, but how do I know if something has change in the way reminders app get's launched ?
<letozaf> balloons, I mean the tests used to work a long time ago and I do not know about the changes, if changes have been made obviously
<balloons> letozaf, yes the depcrecated qmlscene which broke things for us
<balloons> letozaf, well let's look together
<balloons> give me a moment :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> letozaf, so launch_test_local won't work anymore
<letozaf> balloons, no and it tries to launch /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene', '-testability', '-I', '/home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/new-reminders-app-tests/builddir/src/plugin', '../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml', '--desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/reminders/reminders-app.desktop']
<letozaf> balloons, :O
<balloons> so for the moment, let's try launch_test_installed
<balloons> mmm
<balloons> also not gonna work
<letozaf> balloons, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7075741/
<balloons> letozaf, ok let me send you the hackery to launch
<balloons> but it needs to be fixed to have it work without installation
<letozaf> balloons, you mean without reminders.app being installed on my desktop ?
<balloons> letozaf, merge lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-ap-launch
<balloons> letozaf, so that forces launching via the installed version. It will get you running for now
<balloons> letozaf, did it work? :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-12
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel_> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey dkessel_, wie gehts?
<dkessel_>  gut. Ich hoffe dir auch.
<pitti> dkessel_: ja, danke
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<dkessel_> morning elfy , morning DanChapman
<elfy> hi dkessel_
<DanChapman> hey elfy, dkessel_ o/
<elfy> DanChapman: still battling the lurgy at home?
 * elfy is SO pleased those days are gone lol
<jibel> pitti, I restarted upgrade tests on wazn, the machine was feeling a bit sick this morning
<pitti> jibel: ah, I just looked at them
<pitti> was about to ask
<pitti> AttributeError: 'UpgradeTestBackendLXC' object has no attribute 'ssh_port'
<pitti> that looks odd
<pitti> jibel: some fail due to irqbalance not running any more, checking..
<jibel> pitti, the machine was in a really bad state
<jibel> pitti, I'd wait for next run
<pitti> okk
<pitti> jibel: irqbalance is supposed to run all the time AFAICS, so I dont' just want to blacklist it
<jibel> like you type 'ls' and wait 30s
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is there anyone here who has a Lubuntu 12.04 64bits ? With devel packages installed in it?
<melodie> never mind, solved
<jibel> pitti, Q->S failed again on 'whoopsie', it sounds like a real bug.
<pitti> jibel: agreed
<jibel> pitti, I'll have a look
<pitti> jibel: the tests also take rather long today, is the machine still super-busy?
<pitti> (not by the looks of jenkins)
<jibel> pitti, it is not really busy, I suspect a disk is dying but we cannot see the status of the raid array from userspace.
<jibel_> pitti, so, I confirm that after upgrade from q->s whoopsie is not running
<jibel_> pitti, and start whoopsie doesn't start it
<jibel_> pitti, this is because /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm is present
<jibel_> pitti, it sounds like a bad test environment, I don't see why ubiquity is installed there
<jibel_> I'll delete the container and recreate it
<jibel_> it's been installed as a dep of ubuntu-desktop on quantal, that sounds wrong
<xnox> pitti: mpt got bug #1290856 upon 13.10 -> 14.04 upgrade.
<ubot5> bug 1290856 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Conf file prompt upgrading 13.10 to Trusty change for /etc/init.d/networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290856
<xnox> pitti: are confpromts tracked anywhere?  and e.g. left-over unremoved conffiles.
<xnox> jibel_: indeed, ubuntu-desktop _must not_ depend on any ubiquity components. As by design, they are in separate seeds and ubiquity components are auto-removed, whilst ubuntu-desktop is left fully installed.
<jibel_> xnox, there is a test to capture debconf prompts but it is disabled because it changes the behavior of debconf and produced false positives. I'll re-enable it temporarily
<xnox> jibel: ideally, we'd run with a special debconf frontend which simply keeps / count captures queries, but otherwise is a "noninteractive".
<xnox> jibel: if you could do a run with it enabled for all upgrade paths to 14.04, i'd love to analyse the results.
<jibel> xnox, I don't remember the details but that's basically what I did, a 'cat' frontend that redirects prompts to a file and a post-upgrade test that analyzed the content
<jibel> xnox, 'export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=editor EDITOR="cat>>%s";' % debconf_log
 * xnox /o\ i <3 it!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-13
<dkessel> Guten Morgen!
<elfy> morning dkessel :)
<elfy> DanChapman: if you get a chance could you install xubuntu in a vm and see if you're affected by bug 1284635
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<elfy> you being an English people that I know :)
<elfy> or lubuntu or ubuntustudio ...
<elfy> all affected by it here
<elfy> seems to be ibus - purge that and no problem with keyboard layout
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> hey jibel
<pitti> jibel: FTR, yesterday's a-u-t fixes made the "services" test actually work in VM
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<pitti> jibel: this morning I fixed the races and some missing blacklisting, so they are back to green
<jibel> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/
<pitti> jibel: so we are back to the mysteriously failing q->s tests
<jibel> pitti, I looked at q->s but it doesn't make sense
<pitti> (whoopsie not running)
<pitti> jibel: that's still due to ubiquity-dm?
<jibel> pitti, yes, when the initial container is provisioned ubuntu-dekstop (I guess) pulls ubiquity, casper and their friends
<jibel> pitti, from apt history the command is: apt-get install --allow-unauthenticated -y ubuntu-desktop language-pack-en linux-generic
<jibel> pitti, but if I create a base container of quantal on wazn and run this command, then it's fine (ie. no ubiquity)
<jibel> and I don't find the difference when I do it manually or with a-u-t
<pitti> indeed, why would u-desktop pull in ubiquity..
<jibel> I must certainly be missing something obvious
<pitti> jibel: it doesn't happen in the other cases, is that maybe hardcoded in some scenario package lists?
<jibel> pitti, it is not, look at /var/lib/lxc/upgrader-ubuntu-quantal-saucy-desktop-amd64/rootfs/var/log/apt/history.log
<jibel> Start-Date: 2014-03-12  21:52:57
<jibel> Commandline: apt-get install --allow-unauthenticated -y ubuntu-desktop language-pack-en linux-generic
<jibel> and on the install list ubiqutiy is present
<pitti> jibel: but it's listed as upgrade, or am I reading that wrong?
<pitti> ah no, that's the apt pinning/automatic stuff
<pitti> this is just wrong
<jibel> ubiquity:amd64 (2.12.16, automatic)
<jibel> automatic ie as a dep of something
<pitti> it doesn't happen with that apt-get install in a quantal schroot
<jibel> pitti, nor in a quantal container created on wazn
<pitti> jibel: how do we build the base VM?
<pitti> i. e. from any image which already has ubiquity?
<jibel> pitti, it is create with lxc.create() (python bindings)
<pitti> hm, just the "ubuntu" LXC template
<jibel> with the ubuntu template
<jibel> +d
 * pitti runs sudo lxc-create -n quantal -t ubuntu -- -r quantal
<pitti> and while that's running, grabbing some breakfast
<jibel> pitti, I'll enable debug mode of the resolver on wazn if I cannot reproduce loally
<jibel> +c
 * jibel drops a bag of letters that people can use to complete my sentences
<pitti> jibel: hm, apt-get install shows no ubiquity there, as expected; but I ran this with trusty's LXC, alderamin is saucy
<jibel> pitti, right but I did the same on wazn and no ubiquity
<pitti> but I don't see anything in wazn's /usr/share/lxc/templates/lxc-ubuntu that would install ubiquity
<jibel> pitti, I'll enable pkgproblemresolver temporarily on wazn to at least understand how this package gets there
<jibel> I also cleared the cache of lxc
<pitti> I'm still trying to interpret Install: ubiquity-frontend-gtk:amd64 (2.12.16, 2.15.26)
<pitti> those are clearly versions of quantal-updats to saucy
<pitti> so perhaps "available versions"
<pitti> jibel: ah no, I was completely wrong: this is only *installed* during upgrade, it isn't already present in the quantal base VM, right?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. that log contradicts what you said earlier (that the initial apt-get install u-desktop pulls it in )
<pitti> so I guess I'm  even more confused and probably need to reset and start over
<jibel> pitti, it is installed during bootstrap, isn't it?
<pitti> jibel: yes, apparently (in bootstrap.log)
<pitti> jibel: but why does history.log have it as "install" with versions available from saucy?
<pitti> that indicates that history.log is from dist-upgrade, when saucy sources are already enabled
<jibel> ⟫ grep -n "Get:.*ubiquity" bootstrap.log
<jibel> Get:1195 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/main ubiquity-frontend-gtk amd64 2.12.16 [66.4 kB]
<jibel> from http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-saucy-desktop-amd64/62/artifact/results/bootstrap.log
<jibel> it is the version from quantal
<pitti> right
<pitti> jibel: do we know, is that still from self.lxc_container.create()?
<pitti> ah no, obviously not
<pitti> it copied an existing rootfs from teh cache
<pitti> this is BasePkg = ubuntu-desktop
<jibel> pitti, no, it is after create, in UpgradeTestBackend line 150
<pitti> i. e. from line 161
<jibel> line 161 is only executed if AdditionalPkgs is set which is not for this profile
<jibel> so it only installs BasePkgs
<pitti> jibel: oh, I was looking at AutoUpgradeTester/UpgradeTestBackendLXC.py
 * jibel pulls latest rev, and remove his previous comment
<jibel> pitti, 161, you're right :)
<pitti> jibel: ah yes, we were looking at the same thing
<pitti> jibel: I guess this morning's race fix changed the lines, sorry
<pitti> the "additonal:" typo ought to make it fairly easy to search in the log
<pitti> but no occurrece
<pitti> occurrence
<pitti> (occurence? ocurrence? bah)
<pitti> "no match"
<jibel> occurrence
<jibel> pitti, same problem locally on a trusty host
<jibel> and no cache
<jibel> with: sudo ./bin/auto-upgrade-tester -b UpgradeTestBackendLXC share/profiles/trusty/ubuntu-quantal-saucy-desktop-amd64
<jibel> pitti, pkgproblem resolver isn't helpful at all, but at least I can reproduce even if I still cannot make sense of it
<jibel> ~# apt-get install --simulate ubuntu-desktop|grep "Inst ubiquity"
<jibel> Inst ubiquity-frontend-gtk (2.12.16 Ubuntu:12.10/quantal-updates [amd64]) []
<pitti> jibel: can you check dpkg --get-selections after boostrapping the container?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. is there perhaps anything marked for "want install" which shouldn't be?
<pitti> jibel: does apt-get -f install after boostrapping want to install anything?
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7083778/ nothing marked for install
<pitti> hm, LGTM
<jibel> and apt-get -f install says: 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<jibel> ie. nothing to do
<pitti> jibel: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop?
<pitti> jibel: and do the apt sources look sane, or is there something which there shouldn't be?
<jibel> # LANG=C apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<jibel> ubuntu-desktop:
<jibel>   Installed: (none)
<jibel>   Candidate: 1.287
<jibel> and apt sources look sane
<pitti> ok, so something in quantal actualy pulls in ubiquity
<jibel> quantal/-updates/-security + main restricted
<pitti> jibel: does it also happen with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<pitti> jibel: i. e. installing the "ubuntu-desktop" task, not the package
<jibel> indeed, but the resolver says nothing
<pitti> (that's what the installer says)
<pitti> err, does
<pitti> ubiquity-frontend-gtk doesn't have an ubuntu-desktop task: in quantal
<jibel> the task doesn't install the installer
<pitti> jibel: (sorry, multiplexing)
<pitti> $ apt-get install -s ubuntu-desktop|grep ubiqui
<pitti> so that also doesn't install ubiquity in a schroot
<jibel> pitti, no problem, I found the reason
<pitti> jibel: but perhaps installing a task is better.. oh?
<jibel> pitti, right, I fix the profile too
<pitti> .. anyway, as that's more closely resembling what happens with installation
<pitti> jibel: what was the problem?
<jibel> pitti, gnome-control-center recommends indicator-power recommends indicator-applet|indicator-renderer and ubiquity-frontend-gtk provides indicator-renderer
<pitti> aah
<pitti> jibel: so that's why the task works, as the seeded stuff is handled first before alternatives
<pitti> jibel: but why on earth wouldn't that happen in a schroot install?
<jibel> pitti, maybe the initial set of pacakges installed in a chroot is a bit different and apt calculates a different installation path
<jibel> (just a guess)
<pitti> maybe, picking alternatives sounds a bit like throwing dice
<pitti> jibel: ah no, I know
<pitti> jibel: indicator-applet is in universe
<pitti> jibel: and I bet your VMs only have main
<pitti> jibel: so in my schroot it would just install indicator-applet
<jibel> pitti, correct, let me try with universe
<pitti> jibel: but anyway, I think the correct answer here is "install the task"
<jibel> pitti, indeed, I'll fix that
<pitti> jibel: as that's essentially what seeds and germinate are already figuring out
<pitti> jibel: splendid; *phew*, what a weird bug to see from "whoopsie not running"..
<jibel> phew, I couldn't sleep without know why on earth it installed the installer :)
<pitti> it's always astonishing which kinds of bugs you find with new tests which were meant for something entirely different :)
<jibel> pitti, just to close the topic and confirm your point with universe it works fine
<jibel> pitti, thanks for your help
<pitti> jibel: de rien
<pitti> great
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> davmor2: do you have your phone with qt5.2?
<davmor2> elopio: I will have after lunch that I'm going for now
<elopio> davmor2: ok, ping me when you are back please.
<davmor2> elopio: back
<elopio> davmor2: can you please open the clock app and go to the timer tab
<elopio> I see some NaNs there, would like you to confirm.
<davmor2> elopio: indeed
<davmor2> I think they are meant to be presets let me double check it
<elopio> davmor2: and does it gets stuck and crashes for you?
<davmor2> elopio: should be softboiled egg, al dente, Aeropress coffee not nan(a) nan(a) nan(a) batman
<elopio> :)
<elopio> thanks davmor2.
<davmor2> elopio: clock doesn't lock up though
<elopio> rvr, alesage: lets skip our meeting today, because the webbrowser uds sessions is important for us.
<rvr> elopio: Ok
<alesage> elopio, agreed
<pitti> jibel: hm, so I have a working rabbitmq/swift autopkgtest worker script now, in just ~ 150 lines (including configuration and CLI parsing, etc.)
<pitti> jibel: well, conceptually working, of course far from production ready
<pitti> but I must say, I'm quite pleased (aside from not knowing how to get unique dir names)
<elopio> rvr: I replied to your review in https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/initctl_env_var/+merge/208612
<rvr> elopio: Reading
<jibel> pitti, that's excellent. Is your PoC available somewhere?
<Guest33169> Hi
<Guest33169> How do we make debian pkg with simple methods
<Guest33169> debuild too
<balloons> Guest33169, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1345/what-is-the-simplest-debian-packaging-guide
<elopio> I'm going to take a long lunch.
<elopio> bb in ~3 hours.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-14
<sethj> I'm trying to run this testcase http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/312/builds/63606/testcases/1310/results but after following steps 1-3 it only allows me to upgrade to 12.10 not 14.04 (I'm running 12.04 in a VM)
<sethj> Do I need to allow pre-release updates?
<dkessel> good morning
<DanChapman> good morning all
<dkessel> good morning DanChapman
<elfy> hi dkessel DanChapman
<davmor2> Morning all
<cgoldberg> balloons, are you able to login to wiki.ubuntu.com ?  It times out on me waiting for my OpenID.
<elfy> cgoldberg: works for me
<cgoldberg> elfy, weird.  i'll try logging out of LP and clearing browser cache
<cgoldberg> heh.. that worked.. logged in now
<balloons> cgoldberg, :_) sometimes ff gets weird with ubuntu sso
 * dpniel waves to the room from grouper
<dpniel> Hey balloons
<cgoldberg> o/ dpniel
<balloons> hey dpniel
<balloons> ohh nice! how's the irc client?
<dpniel> hey cgoldberg
<dpniel> balloons: finally got channel lists working, been a bit of a pain
<balloons> pm's working?
<dpniel> balloons: not atm should be soon though :-)
<disc0tech> balloons DanChapman - revised MP now awaiting attention for fileroller...
<balloons> disc0tech, happy friday to you
<disc0tech> you too
<balloons> so https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-disc0tech/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/fileroller/+merge/211072
<balloons> ok so disc0tech in the _patch_home, you don't need the silliness with the length 25 temp dir
<balloons> you can just make a temp folder and use it
<balloons> otherwise this looks like a nice improvement at first glance
<disc0tech> I wondered what all that was about
<disc0tech> will remove :)
<balloons> :-) it was something specific for music app needs..
<disc0tech> pushed, back to rbox...
<balloons> disc0tech, I approved.. have you ever thought about writing tests for the core apps?
<disc0tech> Do you have a list of apps considered "core"?
<balloons> disc0tech, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/
<disc0tech> ah, for the touch?
<balloons> disc0tech, basically it's the community "core apps", meaning apps for the ubuntu phablet images
<balloons> yep
<disc0tech> I will probably wait until I have a supported device before I do anything on touch.
<balloons> most folks just hack and write them on our desktops, so don't feel like you need a device
<balloons> they run fine on the desktop
<disc0tech> Sure, might take a look once I've finished with rbox.
<balloons> just thought I'd ping, as I think you might like them. Since the upstream is other community folks within ubuntu, and the apps are in qml, the tests are much easier to write
<disc0tech> I'm quite enjoying myself adding various mock items into the rbox tests at the moment :)
<balloons> yes, I'm curious to see the end result
<disc0tech> got it
<senan> balloons, danchapman, hi
<balloons> aloha
<senan> balloons, work is hectic now a days..working more than 14hr per day :(
<balloons> oO senan, hang in there :-)
<senan> :(
<senan> balloons, major release next month..
<DanChapman> hey senan
<dkessel> hmm i have to remote 'ubuntu-sdk' in order to upgrade my packages :/
<dkessel> nvm p opey helped me
<balloons> elopio, did you find any issues with the toolkit and qt 5.2?
<balloons> err well, the autopilot helper for the toolkit :)
<elopio> balloons: one with the header and notes app, that's the one where I added a skip
<elopio> and a weird autopilot or qml misunderstanding that makes an object change before it's clicked.
<elopio> balloons: have you found something?
<balloons> I'm just suddenly having trouble switching tabs
<elopio> balloons: on what app?
<balloons> elopio, calendar atm. I was thinking of running the testsuite to see if it still happens
<balloons> elopio,  I get dbus timeouts inside autopilot, or straight up crashes
<elopio> balloons: I ran all the calendar tests yesterday, or the day before, as there were some failures.
<elopio> but they started passing on the jenkins job and on my device.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291392
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291392 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Two calendar-app AP tests failing with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Invalid]
<elopio> I'm flashing right now. I'll be able to retry in ~20 minutes if the elders of the internet are good with me.
<balloons> elopio, kk.. I'll keep digging
<balloons> elopio, yes I'm working on an mp, and i see only one failure now
<balloons> well before the tab switching issue
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hi elfy
<balloons> aloha letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, hi
<letozaf> balloons, I was reading the notes on mzanetti merge proposal for reminders app
<balloons> ah yes he pushed something to help
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/qmlfile-param/+merge/210891
<balloons> elopio, so things fail on the desktop for calendar, but the toolkit tests pass fine, so i'll dig into calendar as the potential source
<balloons> elopio, to see what i mean have a look: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1759/?
<balloons> this is before; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1747/?. just the one failure at the end of the new event test
<balloons> note, no code changes took place
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> hey knome
<balloons> how is your friday?
<knome> busy ;)
<knome> were shopping with wife, then had a two-hour sprint to get the xubuntu slideshow in shape
<balloons> looking nice now I hope?
<knome> better, will get it finished by tuesday, so will leave time nicely for a new upload before thursday :)
<knome> and what's up in the QA world?
<balloons> well, after vUDS I'm trying to ready plans for image testing in a few weeks, and doing a big drive to document things on d.u.c for app devs
<knome> mhm
<elfy> pffft - I've been fighting that battle since November
<knome> i completely missed vUDS :P
<balloons> yea, it came a little late
<elfy> so did I
<balloons> sessions are all recorded and all that
<balloons> but yea, trying to spread some quality into app devs
<knome> as if there was anything that was *really* interesting to xubuntu
<knome> without taking anything off from the session, most of the things are unrelated and make no difference anyway
<knome> those which do, well, the news will land to us sooner or later
<knome> and i'd expect more than just vUDS sessions for bigger things :)
<elfy> :)
<balloons> heh.. it was an interesting vUDS I suppose
<balloons> the mid-cycle meetups are interesting, but i;'m not sure how i feel about them
<knome> mid-cycle?
<knome> come on, we're past feature freeze, and it's soon beta 2 time
<balloons> there was a session on vUDS itself. I kind of liked the idea rick mentioned about once a month, 1 day, focused sessions
<balloons> knome, right, it's really akward
<balloons> however, that idea didn't float, so :-)
<knome> it would be a better time to meet with a team internally
<knome> but i guess that's a lot what vUDS is for canonical people...
<balloons> well, it's nice because it gets communication out to everyone, and anyone interested can follow along
<balloons> plus, we don't plan full cycles of work much anymore
<balloons> anyways, it was also dicussed about vUDS being only for devs, and others are a bit sidelined
<knome> hmph, but what's the point to communicate out when it's really late already?
<balloons> they suggested changes to open it up next time
<knome> the "real" UDS's were much to devs as well
<balloons> knome, well there's a lot of stuff going on
<knome> i'd expect the major things to have been planned by now
<balloons> meaning, if i only talked to you once every 6 months things can change
<knome> and not need any specific communicating
<balloons> well most of it was looking forward
<knome> except to people who are interested, who can follow appropriate mailing lists etc.
<balloons> we won't meet after trusty
<knome> that's weird.
<balloons> I'm stating fact, not opinion
<knome> fact on what? :)
<balloons> they are 3 month cycles, with no relation to release
<balloons> vUDS
<knome> yeah...
<knome> and that's weird to me
<balloons> yep..
<knome> they should have relation to release
<balloons> me too my friend
<knome> UDS had a strong relation
<knome> now they replace it with vUDS
<knome> and make it something completely different?
<balloons> I don't think that was the intent
<balloons> the intent was to meet more often, it's simply shifted timing for whatever reason
<knome> i try to have faith and believe that's the case, but if it is, and things have gone wrong, why not fix it?
<balloons> that was part of the session methinks
<knome> yeah, hard to comment on what was discussed there
<balloons> i missed part of it too, so . . .
<balloons> we'll see what happens next
<knome> but the reality is that as long as vUDS is useful for canonical employees, it's going to do just fine
<balloons> I wouldn't say it's useful for canonical employees
<balloons> speaking personally
<knome> well, you're not a dev
<knome> maybe i should say "canonical developers"
<balloons> if the goal was to talk amongst a dev group, there should be simpler ways
<knome> there is... IRC channels
<knome> you can have daily discussions
<knome> there are mailing lists
<balloons> right-o.. so if that was the only thing in contention, vUDS wouldn't exist
<knome> note, i try not to sound bitter, or against anybody here
<balloons> not at all, no worries :)
<knome> but sometimes it has felt like (v)UDS is a public forum, where "everybody can participate", but actual decisions are still made by the core people
<knome> and i think the virtual event actually makes people more disconnected than the live UDS
<knome> sure, not all could come to attend the live event, but once they were there, it was easier to get involved
<knome> now the thresold to jump into a hangout is bigger
<balloons> yes, people feel anxious about joining hangouts, who might otherwise have joined a circle discussion
<knome> and it's harder to get questions answered if you're not on the hangout
<balloons> they shouldn't persay, but it's there
<elfy> s/harder/almost impossible
<elfy> just the same as in the old days
<balloons> I mean you can go in audio only, etc.. IRC works for questions I think
<balloons> but discussion doesn't work IRC -- hangout
<knome> balloons, yes, but the hangout leader(s) should read those messages...
<elfy> balloons: only if someone bothers to read the IRC stuff instead of watching a video
<knome> which didn't happen in all vUDS sessions i was in
<elfy> nor any I've been in
<balloons> in the sessions I'm in, questions are treated well.. but, as I said, I think the bigger issue isn't a question, it's trying to discuss
<elfy> or if they do - then it's too late
<knome> yeah, it's so cool to watch pleia2's cat walk on the screen that people forget that somebody not on their audio/video might have a question ;)
<balloons> course, if I'm in them, I watch irc, so
<knome> balloons, i'm not saying that's a problem of vUDS, it's a problem of session leaders
<elfy> you might ;)
<knome> well... if people had the motivation, somebody on the session could act as an "announcer"
<knome> that meaning, saying this others wrote on the channel
<knome> of course it's slower than just audio-audio
<knome> but hey, you took the event online!
<knome> you knew that was coming.
<balloons> knome, yea I tried to repeat questions before answering but surely didn't
<balloons> it's hard without a dedicated notetaker and announcer as you said
<balloons> in general my worry is disccusion doesn't happen unless you are in the fishbowl, aka hangout
<balloons> so the hangouts feel like echo chambers
<knome> exactly my thoughts
<balloons> even shy folks @ UDS would discuss things and contribute.. even when i was alone in the fishbowl
<balloons> last UDS I had a few sessions I did alone, with only folks on IRC and me on video
<balloons> it's a horrible experience
<knome> and the reason why i have thought that it is just a public place to "participate", but actually the core people make the decisions anyway
<balloons> this time none of that, but ...
<balloons> well, the point is these decisions aren;t meant to be in a vaccum.. and I suppose you are right mailing list threads end up being better for discussing than live if folks won't join in
<knome> yeah, or even if people join...
<knome> i mean it's good that people have planned and prepared the sessions
<knome> but many times it feels like the decisions are already made
<knome> if you know what i mean
<knome> so the vUDS session just works as a "community stamp", where being quiet means approving...
<knome> which is obviously wrong
<balloons> yea... any ideas for a solution?
<knome> not really
<knome> the fact is,
<knome> some of the decisions aren't for the community to make
<knome> and maybe that should be communicated more clearly
<knome> that is, per decision
<balloons> not every decision is open for full debate. As you know a meritocracy isn't mob rule so to speak
<knome> i'm also talking about canonical vs. community decisions
<knome> some things will land, regardless of merit in the community
<balloons> I mean i make no distinction on the person or group making the decision. if they are taking care of the system/package/platform within the echosystem, they are the ones driving decisions
<knome> absolutely.
 * balloons laughs that knome rules with an iron fist
<knome> well i do... ;>
<knome> i guess the other question is, "do we really need to take this discussion public"
<dkessel> good evening. good discussion!
<knome> rather than set up a "fake" public discussion prone to people whining about the decision without merit, why not prepare it well in advance, and plan *good* communication/news about it
<knome> that's what has made many people in the community angry during the last years
<knome> even (old) "core" members
<knome> bad communication from canonical
<knome> not being clear what is debatable and what is not
<knome> landing stuff too late
<knome> not always considering effects to other teams
<balloons> so reading it on omg might be perferable?
<knome> even a vUDS that was scheduled in a better place would help a lot with that
<knome> no,
<dkessel> I have one question. before the vUDSes, were there better notes from the sessions? Because that too is a problem I believe. I have to watch an entire hour of video to find out what was discussed.
<knome> reading it come from canonical well in advance, with argumentation, is better than it landing in the archive
<knome> dkessel, depends much on the session
<balloons> mm, yea definitely depends
<knome> if a session had a "secretary", they were good
<knome> if not, it was just as good as an internal meeting
<balloons> well gents I have got to run, dinner date with wife, truly I'd rather stay and chat
<dkessel> enjoy, balloons
<knome> balloons, have fun, tell her you love her, and come back on monday to discuss this with us :)
<balloons> knome, I appreciate the feedback
<balloons> hehe.. if we can arrive at a proposal for change, we can present and discuss it
<balloons> i know folks agree with the sentitment.. it's fixing it. and indeed the desire for vUDS is to be open, communicative, etc, etc
<balloons> ubuntu is unique in that regard, and I think folks hold us to a higher standard for it
<balloons> which isn't a bad thing at all
<balloons> hey dkessel
<knome> it's hard to say what the community at large needs from a vUDS... it's hard to imagine how it could be useful for the xubuntu team
<knome> because what *we* need more is more daily communication with people, and getting to know them
<dkessel> yes balloons ?
<knome> real-life UDS helped with getting to know people
<knome> there is no hallway chats or beer-evenings in vUDS
<balloons> dkessel, ohh, you said enjoy.. I thought you said hello
<balloons> ty I will enjoy
<dkessel> 😊
<balloons> yep, all good points knome.. we'll pick up again next time we're both around
<knome> yep
<balloons> you know where to find me, hah!
<knome> heh, i do
<knome> balloons, for reading, when you have time, before i forget and/or if it's a long time we speak again: http://open.knome.fi/2013/03/04/is-uds-no-longer-uds/
<knome> balloons, year old, and before the first vUDS, but most of that are still valid points
<dkessel> knome, wow... long post ;) but I have to say I agree with many things. you also wrote about how canonical said they would review the new format after two vUDS events. so let's see if they will.
<knome> two events went a long time ago... nothing changed
<knome> dkessel, yeah, a long post, but also a long preparation, i think i had that boiling for almost a week, and consulted *many* people
<knome> to try to be objective, and to the point, and not say untrue things
<dkessel> oh right two events not cycles my mistake
<knome> from what i've seen, the surveys jono did were as useful as nothing
<knome> http://open.knome.fi/2011/11/09/canonical-community-collaboration/
<knome> = almost longer comments than post itself, and many ;)
<elopio> balloons: I can't see the icons of the calendar toolbar, but I can't get it to crash as it's doing there
<elopio> ah, didier said we should dist-upgrade the image 237.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-15
<melodie> hi
<melodie> can I announce my new Ubuntu remix here?
<melodie> Bento Openbox 64bits
<senan> balloons, hi
<balloons> hello
<DanChapman> :-O
 * DanChapman waves to balloons
 * balloons waves back
<balloons> car repair time, bum finger and all
<DanChapman> oh yeah i saw you G+ post. Ouch!!
<balloons> yea, it's looking much worse now, lol, it's all purple
<balloons> guess it's gonna take some time to heal up
<DanChapman> well at least we all now know not to try it :-)
<senan> balloons, if I run 6 tests, 6 temp directories will be created ?
<balloons> senan, yes
<balloons> they be created at start and destroyed at the end
<balloons> I mean, it does depend on how you setup your test, but yea that's the idea
<senan> balloons, also the returned directories will be /tmp/xxxxx right
<balloons> yes
<senan> balloons, so Instead of using /home I can use the fake directory
<balloons> did you see the code I left?
<balloons> use os.env("HOME")
<balloons> it will use your fake home
<senan> balloons, yes.. I did..
<senan> balloons, self.home = self.patch_home() returning /tmp/xxx
<senan> balloons, I used os.env also
<elfy> balloons: it's saturday you know :p
<balloons> senan, sounds like you are set then
<balloons> elfy, hah, i know
<balloons> i have a brake job to do on the car
<elfy> nice - I hate working on cars now - so much I don't have a car anymore :p
<senan> balloons, I pushed the new changes.. It will fail. but can you take a look at the code ?
<senan> balloons, please check and let me know..I'm sure I missed something
<balloons> i will, do the tests work?
<senan> balloons, 3 failures..but I just need to know the way I am doing things is correct or not..\
<balloons> senan, patch before you launch the app
<balloons> self.home = self.patch_home() before self.app = self.launch_test_application('baobab')
<senan> balloons, Do I need to add some files to dir ?
<senan> balloons, also in line 209, I'm doing one validation..that is broken bcz I'm using the mock
<balloons> senan, yes, move whatever you need into your new temporary home
<balloons> or create files.. whatever you need for the test
<senan> balloons, that will be automatically deleted right
<balloons> yep
<balloons> the + self.addCleanup(shutil.rmtree, temp_dir) does this
<senan> balloons, can we specify the launched application to display in the middle of the screen.. here the Ok, and Cancel buttons are showing below screen and autopilot fails to click
<senan> balloons, or else can I maximize a window ?
<disc0tech> Actually I would also be keen to know how to maximise a window, I've found sometimes that helps with stability - I couldn't figure out a way to do it
<senan> DanChapan, Is there any way to maximize a window
<balloons> that's odd.. the window is launched offscreen?
<senan> balloons, I just pushed my latest code..can you please review it ?
<balloons> looks fine -- running now?
<senan> balloons, having one issue
<senan> balloons, the file chooser dlg's open button is way below my screen..so autopliot is not clicking it
<senan> balloons, just want to know is it possible to maximize the baobab window... in that case that issue wont happen
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/process.html
<balloons> should be accessible under self.process_manager
<balloons> if not leave a message in the merge, I'll reply later
<senan> balloons, ok..I'm going to sleep ..its 1 AM here :)
<balloons> good night senan !
<senan> balloons, Good Night
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-16
<phillw> balloons: you have mail :) Nothing overly urgent, I cannot contact everyone who's data was lost. launchpad rules, so will finish off tomorrow.
<phillw> balloons: slight change of plan... chat later :)
<senan> balloons, hi
<senan> balloons, DanChapman : Hi :)
<senan> balloons,DanChapman, why baobab window always showing at the bottom right corner of the screen
<senan> balloons, I've pushed my latest changes, please review it
<DanChapman> senan good afternoon :-)
<senan> DanChapman, good afternoon :)
<senan> DanChapman, just finished everything...but have one doubt on window maximize
<DanChapman> senan ok.... why are you trying to maximize the window?
<senan> DanChapman, in my laptop, the filechooser dialog is showing way below my screen..so autopilot not clicking the open button
<senan> DanChapman, I just changed the compiz settings to display windows at the center of screen..so the issue is resolved.. but not sure if it is the right way
<DanChapman> senan hmmmm thats perculiar. have you tried using the test runner that is now in the trunk branch? it creates a pristine environment to run the tests. try your test using that and see if the window still needs maximizing. all info is in the readme file
<senan> DanChapman, did you mean autopilot ?
<DanChapman> senan we shouldn't be adjusting compiz settings for the test to run. try in the runner and see if theres a difference.
<DanChapman> senan no in lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<senan> DanChapman, how do I do that ?
<senan> DanChapman, now my tests are inside ubuntu-autopilot-tests in my local machine
<DanChapman> senan you need an ubuntu iso downloaded then branch ubuntu-autopilot-tests. then go to the root of the test runner directory in the config file change the branch name to your branch then run ./run-autopilot-test -T config/testrunner.cfg --sdl --test diskusageanalyzer ~/path/to/your/iso
<DanChapman> you may need to install some dependencies
<DanChapman> but it tells you what
<senan> DanChapman, :D I didnt understand :D
<DanChapman> senan just follow the steps in the readme file in ubuntu-autopilot-tests trunk. im not at my computer atm so can't get to anything to explain it better
<senan> DanChapman, okay
<senan> DanChapman , ubuntu-autopilot-tests/test-runner ?
<DanChapman> thats the one
<senan> ok
<senan> DanChapman, In setup.py I need to change the branch right
<DanChapman> senan nope in testrunner/config/testrunner.cfg
<senan> DanChapman, got the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7102034/
<knome> balloons, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel
<knome> balloons, old logo ;)
<balloons> knome, yes, stgraber owns that one
<knome> balloons, yes... but that needs changing
<knome> balloons, why are you in IRC on a weekend?
<balloons> indeed, I pinged him about it, but it appears he's not had time yet
<dkessel> balloons: if you are still there: ubuntu autopilot tests are run under a full unity desktop on Jenkins, right?
<thomi> dkessel: depends on the test suite I believe
<dkessel> thomi: I wonder if it would require much to run tests for xubuntu on Jenkins.
<thomi> dkessel: shouldn't be too hard from a technical point of view
<thomi> just edit the appropriate files so it launched the xubuntu desktop instead of the ubuntu one
<thomi> tests are launched via xdg autostart job
<thomi> whether you can get hardare allocated for those tests id a different matter - I really don't know anything about that. You'd need to talk to balloons for that I suppose
<dkessel> let's see what he says tomorrow or so
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-09
<brendand> elopio or rhuddie, want to review fgimenez's MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/current-version-number/+merge/251774
<brendand> would be good to get it landed so we can begin to move forward with the ubuntu-ota-tests
<rhuddie> brendand, I can take a look later on this afternoon
<elopio> good morning.
<balloons> elfy, saw and I'm curious so I asked for more detail :-)
<elopio> ping jibel (or anybody from ops): do you tag the bugs found during silo testing?
<elopio> ping barry: can we work on the upgrade today?
<barry> elopio: yes.  i'm just testing a new branch for check_for_update based on previous comments.  will you be around for a little while (i'd like to get lunch after resubmitting the mp)
<elopio> barry: I will be around for a long time, just getting started here.
<barry> elopio: cool, i'll ping you after my lunch
<elopio> great.
<elopio> brendand: our stakeholders meeting is the day after our planning.
<elopio> I think it should be the other way around.
<brendand> elopio, the order doesn't matter since they are weekly anyway
<brendand> elopio, oh wait
<elopio> brendand: so, what we are missing are the weekly meetings.
<brendand> elopio, you mean the stakeholders meeting on friday?
<elopio> I only see one on the 20th.
<elopio> brendand: yes.
<brendand> elopio, at 4 UTC? i asked olli to delete that
<brendand> elopio, the prioritization part of it is being moved to wednesdays
<brendand> elopio, and the sign-off part is in the delivery meeting
<elopio> brendand: I see. It would be good to put stakeholders on the name of that meeting.
<elopio> the wednesday one, I mean.
<elopio> brendand: I can delete the other one. Do you want me to do it?
<brendand> elopio, i don't see why - the attendees is reflected in the, well attendees list
<brendand> elopio, QA backlog prioritization. that's what it's about
<elopio> brendand: because the UE calendar is packed full. So what I do is to look at it and see which meetings I should attend based on their name.
<elopio> the name of that one sounds like a QA team only thing. Just a suggestion...
<elfy> balloons: added some then
<jibel> elopio, if it's a bug in the silo we usually don't file a bug because it is unreleased code.
<dobey> elopio: so, the contents formerly of libautopilot-qt have been split out into more than just a qt4 package and a qt5 package, but at least a third qttestability package as well?
<dobey> a bit icky, but ok
<dobey> jibel: unless it's a bug that's as so far gone unnoticed, and isn't a new thing in the silo. a new bug introduced by the silo should just be a failed flag for the silo. right?
<jibel> dobey, right, if it's a new bug introduced by the silo we fail it, add a comment on the card and ping the dev.
<elopio> jibel: got it.
<elopio> dobey: I was waiting for veebers to ask about an alternative to depend only on one package. Would it be a good idea to make a libautopilot-qt5?
<dobey> elopio: probably not. having a third package just makes it a tiny big more annoying for packages that should maintain compatibility for building/installing on trusty
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-ap-deps/+merge/252336 <- like this :)
<elopio> dobey: on the second line, shouldn't you use (>= 1.4) too?
<dobey> elopio: it's not necessary to specify the version twice
<dobey> elopio: if you manage to get autopilot-qt5 installed with a libautopilot-qt < 1.4, and without qttestability-autopilot installed, then the archive you're pulling from is seriously broken, or you broke your own system manually :)
<elopio> makes sense.
<elfy> balloons: did you know that there's no sync info against Mate images on the tracker? is that expected for some reason? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/90310/downloads
<balloons> elfy, it needs to be curated
<balloons> I think I only added the http info
<elopio> jfunk: on my 360 review I have a pending action that says "close 360 review for self", and it takes me to an empty white page. Do I have to do something there?
<jfunk> elopio: I am not sure, Brook might know
<elopio> I'll ask.
<elfy> balloons: ubuntu image is rebuilding - nothing new since Friday
<balloons> elfy, ?
<balloons> are new builds not selfpublishoing?
<balloons> I see 20150309 for mate
<elfy> no idea tbh - I actually only noticed that was all wrong for Ubuntu as I've got a fubar xubuntu and am checking other images
 * balloons checks the logs
 * balloons sees what elfy sees
<balloons> elfy, yes the builds are failing
<balloons> ahh this is pitti's breakage ;-)
<balloons>  systemd-sysv : Conflicts: upstart but 1.13.2-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1427654
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427654 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Vivid) "FFE: switch system init to systemd [not touch] in 15.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<barry> elopio: hi.  any time you're ready
<elfy> balloons: so once more unto the breach ... Xubuntu images are fubar seemingly - no desktop in hardware, kvm or vbox
<elopio> barry: let's hit it.
<elopio> barry: first we need to finish the discussion about who reboots and who waits for the upgrade to be applied.
<elopio> what I was trying now was to overwrite the apply hook to call /tmp/autopkg-reboot instead of /sbin/reboot
<elopio> barry: that would leave the wait to adt-run. Why did you want to wait for the reboot on the host?
<barry> elopio: i just thought that if the wait doesn't happen on the host, as soon as the device reboots, any wait there would just cease.  doesn't it have to be on the host?
<elopio> barry: wait, right. I said it wrong.
<elopio> I got the impression that you wanted to wait on the testbed, not on the host.
<barry> elopio: ah, no.  my only point there was that not doing /sbin/reboot wouldn't be an exact test of what happens on the device.  but maybe that tiny difference won't really matter
<elopio> both are possible. But waiting on the testbed would require to copy some of the things that adt-run is handling for us, like reenabling ssh.
<elopio> barry: we can do /sbin/reboot, we just need to change the adb script a little following pitti's suggestions.
<balloons> elopio, so presumably systemd yes?
<balloons> elfy, ^^
<elopio> ^^
<balloons> aloha elopio :-)
<elopio> barry: so, quickest solution for now is to do adb reboot recovery, but later we can easily change that to be adb shell /sbin/reboot -f recovery
<barry> elopio: what do you think?  as long as the system gets rebooted through recovery *somehow*, that might be close enough for us
<barry> elopio: that sounds good to me
<barry> let's do the quickest solution now
<elfy> balloons: bit confused as to what you're pointing me at - elopio and barry's conversation or the FFe
<elopio> oka. barry, one question: if we call system-image-dbus -c, can we just overwrite the apply value and it will take the rest from the default?
<barry> elopio: correct.  with si 3.0, .ini files with higher numeric prefixes override lower ones, and they only need to contain the override (section + variable)
<elopio> good. So we just need to agree now in the python path for the apply object.
<elopio> barry: could you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/current-version-number/+merge/251774 It conflicts with the branch proposed by veebers, so I'm not sure which one to use as a prereq.
<barry> elopio: ubuntu_ota_tests/hooks.py?
<elopio> in the mean time, I will change the branch to use your ppa so we can give it a try with dbus.
<barry> elopio: also, maybe my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-ota-tests/check-for-update-2/+merge/252324
<barry> elopio we just have to decide on one of yours, mine, or veebers to base things off of :)
<barry> elopio: are you mocking dbus because you don't have si 3.0 yet?
<elopio> barry: that's fgimenez branch.
<barry> elopio: oh, whoops
<elopio> and I think he's mocking it to not have it as a dependecy on the host.
<elopio> barry: is 3.0 going to be on utopic?
<barry> elopio: no, vivid, hopefully though
<elopio> we are so close to the vivid release that I think it won't be a problem to make this tool request a vivid host.
<elopio> but we need to check that with others, like jibel and CI.
<elopio> you have a good point. I would prefer to use the real dbus service for those tests.
<elopio> barry: and, lets use today's standup to agree where our ota package will be. We should have made that a card, instead of getting 3 different implementations :)
<barry> elopio: yes, and yes :)
<barry> elopio: oh, also, not sure who's in charge of the calendar (brendand perhaps?) but there's no meeting on the calendar for this week
<elopio> barry: there are meetings, you are just not invited :)
<elopio> I'll send you the invite.
<barry> elopio: :)
<barry> elopio: yay for daylight savings time
<elopio> barry: I don't have those crazy rules. Here we just wake up with the chickens, as god wanted.
<barry> elopio: i'm packing my bags then! :)
<elopio> barry: you should. We have other cool things, like plenty of güayabas.
<elopio> barry: for ci, they tell me that things will be easier if the hosts on the lab are trusty machines.
<elopio> so, we either make a ppa for trusty, backport the things we need, or don't make a dependecy for system-image-dbus on the host.
<barry> elopio: i have no idea what those are but it sounds intriguing :)
<barry> backporting will probably be difficult
<barry> well, maybe not
<barry> not sure
<barry> but i don't think it need be a dependency on the host
<barry> since this is all running on the device.  once/if it lands in vivid, it'll be on the device and all will be good
<elopio> barry: yes, it's just a little painful for the selftests. That is, the tests for the code in ubuntu_ota_tests package. They are a lot faster than the actual ota tests, so it would be nice to run them on the host for a quick feedback.
<elopio> but if the other options are harder, we can run them on the testbed too. Not a big deal.
<barry> elopio: ah, yes, i see what you mean.  the device tests *are* sloooooow
<elopio> or, mock the dependencies that we don't have on trusty. One more item to discuss on the standup, I'll make a note.
<barry> elopio: i'll do a test build on a trusty chroot now to see how painful a backport might be
<elopio> great, thanks.
<elopio> barry: have you been able to run this test? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/upgrade/+merge/251646
<barry> elopio: does that test ^^ illustrate the problem?
<elopio> barry: it needs one push, and to be called with a long command.
<elopio> give me a second.
<barry> k
<elopio> barry: pushed.
<elopio> and run with: adt-run -d -B --unbuilt-tree=. --output-dir /tmp/output --- ssh -s ./adb-reboot-to-recovery
 * barry tries
<elopio> what I've found out with debugging is that adt-run runs:
<elopio> adt-run: DBG: testbed command ['apt-get', '--quiet', '--simulate', '--no-remove', '-o', 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true', '-o', 'Debug::NoLocking=true', '-o', 'APT::Install-Recommends=False', '-o', 'APT::Get::Show-User-Simulation-Note=False', 'install', 'system-image-dbus'], kind short, sout pipe, serr raw, env ['LANG=C.UTF-8']
<elopio> that returns: Inst system-image-dbus [2.5-0ubuntu1] (3.0b3-0ubuntu2 system-image testing:15.04/vivid [all]) []
<elopio> adt is not expecting the [2.5-0ubuntu1]
<elopio> so instead of returning 3.0b3-0ubuntu2, it's returning 2.5-0ubuntu1].
<barry> elopio: it looks like it's getting the vivid version of si
<barry> but wants the ppa version
<barry> elopio: yep, that's what's happening i think.  you need to add the ppa to adt-run i think.  problem is, the ppa is not being cooperative
<elopio> barry: that's a different problem. I cut that part to make it easier for you to reproduce it. We can install the ppa with:
<elopio> adt-run -d -B --unbuilt-tree=. --output-dir /tmp/output  --setup-commands "mount -o remount,rw /; apt-add-repository -y ppa:barry/systemimage; apt-get --no-list-cleanup update -o Dir::Etc::SourceList=/dev/null; sync; sleep 2; mount -o remount,ro /"--- ssh -s ./adb-reboot-to-recovery
<barry> elopio: let me try that
<elopio> barry: I missed a space before the ---
<barry> elopio: yep, i fixed that :)
<barry> elopio: weird, it wfm.  the test even passes
<elopio> barry: how did you flash your phone?
<barry> elopio: ah, heh.  i installed a local copy of si 3.0 ;)
<barry> after flashing it
<elopio> yes, that's cheating :)
<elopio> but it should at least fail because the namespace I set for apply doesn't exist.
 * barry grins sheepishly
<barry> it doesn't fail
<elopio> I might have done something wrong in there.
<barry> and i'll stop cheating once i beat ppa into submission
 * elopio tries.
<elopio> barry: I'll just report a bug to autopkgtest. As the ppa is temporal, it doesn't matter how we install it.
<elopio> now I'm getting: [systemimage] Mar 09 20:47:59 2015 (4075) Cannot get exclusive ownership of bus name.
<barry> elopio: i saw that too.  my guess is that system-image-dbus is already running on the device (maybe some kind of system-settings background process).  si-dbus has a check to make sure there's only one instance running.  we probably have to call .Exit() first and catch the exception that will be raised if no si-dbus process is running
<elopio> barry: ack. I'll get that from veebers' branch.
<barry> +1
<elopio> I'll also change this ugly ota_basic script to something in python.
<barry> +1000
<barry> :)
<elopio> I was just giving it a try :)
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch and bbl. barry: if you want me to change something else  from that branch, leave me a comment please.
<barry> elopio: cool
<elopio> barry: I pushed the py script. It now seems to be stuck at:
<elopio> [systemimage] Mar 09 21:36:17 2015 (25953) Mediator created <Mediator at 0xb558e650 | State at 0xb558e730>
<barry> elopio: might have to ramp up debugging to get more out of it
<barry> man i loathe dbus
<elopio> I get the same with phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo system-image-dbus -v -C /tmp/
<elopio> there's nothing useful in /tmp/
<barry> elopio: try bumping loglevel up to debug
<elopio> barry: I changed it in /etc/system-image/client.ini. It prints the same.
<barry> elopio: si 3.0?  that doesn't use client.ini
<elopio> barry: so where is the basic .ini to change it?
<barry> elopio: for si 3.0, add a file to /etc/system-image/config.d that contains:
<barry> [system]
<barry> loglevel: debug
<barry> (that's it)
<barry> name that file something like: 99_debug.ini
<elopio> barry: same output
<barry> elopio: hmm...
<barry> elopio: i'm at a loss.  it's almost as if no dbus method is coming in
<barry> elopio.  i think you need to call iface.ApplyUpdate()
<barry> elopio: i am eod, but i'm testing a branch that will hopefully make si 3.0 build more reliably in the ppa.  let's chat again tomorrow
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-10
<elopio> veebers: how are you?
<veebers> elopio: better than this morning. although at this point in time I'm looking forward to EOD-ing :-)
<veebers> elopio: how are you?
<elopio> veebers: yes, you should take some rest. I'm fine, thanks.
<veebers> elopio: ack, will do, just clearing up a couple of things so that I feel like I've actually done something today :-)
<elopio> veebers: we decided that we will use your branch as the base for the rest. And we also talked about selftests.
<elopio> veebers: so if you don't mind, I will change your example test a little to make it a selftest.
<veebers> elopio: while you're here do you mind taking a quick look at the updated autopilot MP
<veebers> elopio: no worries, I've just updated that branch right now
<veebers> I was just about to put in a comment in that I've made a change that pulls in autopilot as a depend, but I'm not sure we want that (esp. for the purpose that I'm using it)
<veebers> I don't think the core test scripts should depend on autopilot
<elopio> veebers: looking at it.
<veebers> thanks
<elopio> veebers: on the ota branch, is there a reason to define the __all__ ?
<veebers> elopio: (I'm failing to find a link now but) I understand this is best practice where __init__ only provides access to public modules. using the __all__ we could have a private module _secret_stuff that's not exported by default by the package.
<elopio> veebers: ok. I was just wondering as I never know when to use it and when not to.
<elopio> veebers: the test in the autopilot branch is really cool
<elopio> I'll kick jenkins again, because it has a weird error.
<veebers> elopio: oh rats, I hadn't even checked up on that, cheers
<elopio> veebers: and I don't mind about adding the autopilot dependency in there. Anyway we will have plenty of autopilot stuff in the branch.
<veebers> elopio: the use of __all__ might be overkill here but it's easy enough to setup with no cost
<elopio> it would be good to upstream the Eventually matcher to testtools though.
<veebers> elopio: right, for the tests, but I'm not sure if we'll want autopilot stuff in the support scripts there. I'm sure that barry has mentioned in the past he would like to supply support scripts that help with the ota tests and the ota tests themselves can consume them
<veebers> elopio: re: the autopilot test, it kind of sucks to make it a functional test, but we need to start the process as it's due to the import processing phase.
<veebers> plus it was the easiest thing to do right away. I'll take some moments tomorrow to make sure we can't make it a unit test.
<elopio> veebers: if it becomes a problem, we can copy the Eventually. I really don't mind about it.
<elopio> veebers: and I really like it being functional. I think making a real test with a real skip with a real config value is nice.
<veebers> elopio: ack, just adds time to running the test suite ;-)
<veebers> elopio: also you'll see that I responded to your query on the taskbar intro doc
 * veebers is reminded to update the standup journal before EOD
<elopio> I'll check.
<elopio> veebers: I'm going to eat, and then I'll come back to take a better look at your stuff. You should just go to bed. You are wasting a sick day :)
<veebers> elopio: heh, I've fine :-) Thanks for the concern.
<pitti> balloons, elopio: hm, I thought I fixed the seeds, where do you see this? today's images should be ok
<elopio> pitti: sorry, I don't know what you are talking about.
<pitti> elopio: that's why I meant to type "elfy", sorry
<elopio> :)
<elopio> pitti: I don't know how to make a pull request for autopkgtest with the reboot target and command. Should I send you the patch?
<pitti> elopio: sure, sounds good (git format-patch origin..), perhaps attach it to a bug?
<elopio> pitti: a bug reported in the debian bts?
<pitti> elopio: as you with, but a Launchpad bug seems easier
<pitti> elopio: curious package list parsing error, I've never seen that; thanks for the report
<elopio> pitti: I'll do it tomorrow, I still find git a little confusing.
<elopio> pitti: yes, it's weird. I don't get why it's returning the current version. It happens only for the common package.
<elopio> pitti: that package will be in the image soon, so the bug is not blocking us.
<pitti> elopio: right, when I run that apt-get command I don't get the extra [version] thingy
<pitti> elopio: but anyway, as you included the output it's easy enough to fix for that case
<elopio> pitti: maybe you need to try with barry's ppa: https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/ubuntu/systemimage
<pitti> elopio: if you didn't commit anything, just send me the output of "git diff" (and perhaps new files), I'll piece it together
<pitti> elopio: parser fixed in git
<pitti> elopio: do you know that you can run it straight out of git by replacing "adt-run" with "check/out/dir/run-from-checkout"?
<pitti> (much easier to test the latest version with that)
<elfy> pitti: by today's images should be ok - do you mean 10th March ?
<pitti> elfy: systemd was stuck in -proposed, so this morning's images would still have failed
<pitti> I nudged them now, though, so the next ones should work again
<elfy> ok - thanks
<elfy> balloons pitti: manifest for xubuntu shows systemd 219-4ubuntu4 which afaik is the newest, still not getting a desktop here, so maybe a different issue
<elopio> ping pitti: there's an error on your parsing fix. I've attaached the patch to the same bug:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1430017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430017 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Error parsing the list of packages to install" [High,Fix committed]
<elopio> tested with run-from-checkout, thanks for the tip :)
<balloons> elopio, sounds like tomorrow should work
<balloons> elfy, ^^
<balloons> bah, did it again :-)
<rhuddie> elopio, do you have some time to go over changing the proxy base class for the camera test? I've tried various things, but it seems more complicated as I am over-riding the MainWindow and Panel classes, which is leading to other issues.
<elopio> rhuddie: I do.
<elopio> rhuddie: do you want to hangout or push your changes?
<rhuddie> elopio, excellent. I think h/o would be best. I've not submitted changes to branch
<elopio> rhuddie: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa
<pitti> elopio: thanks, applied and bug updated *blush*
<elopio> pitti: no worries. I bet that was a trap to help me getting started contributing :)
<elopio> now I know how to make a git patch.
<pitti> elopio: darn, you unveilled my s3kr1t plan
<pitti> elopio: nah, it was just me resorting to a quick fix because of time pressure argh
<elopio> barry: yesterday you told me that I might be missing an ApplyUpdate. I'm not sure where to put it. Should I call that after the system-image-dbus call?
<elopio> pitti: can we run only one of the tests defined in debian/tests/control ?
<pitti> elopio: with latest autopkgtest, yes; adt-run --testname mytest -B testdir//
<elopio> nice!
<pitti> elopio: (just make sure to specify --testname *before* the thing you want to test, as it only applies to the next test)
<elopio> pitti: and what if I use Test-command instead of test name?
<pitti> elopio: it synthesizes test name "command%i" for those, e. g. --testname command2
<elopio> :)
<pitti> elopio: starting at 1
<barry> elopio: yes, after s-i-dbus has been started, you should then connect to the service and call its ApplyUpdate().  but s-i-dbus will have to run in the background (usually it's dbus activated) and you'll have had to do a CheckForUpdate() first (see my branch)
<elopio> barry: /me looks.
<barry> pitti: has the systemd transition for desktop happened yet?
<pitti> barry: yes, yesterday
<barry> pitti: i was afraid of that ;)  dist-upgrade broke.  fortunately, it's on a vm with disk snapshotting, so i'm reverting and trying again
<pitti> barry: oh? bug with upgrade log appreciated
<barry> pitti: yep, if it reproduces
<pitti> barry: that is, day-to-day vivid upgrade? or from trusty/utopic?
<barry> pitti: day-to-day.  last upgrade was on 3/5
<barry> pitti: if i need to file a bug, where's the best place to do it?  (i'm not positive it's systemd yet)
<barry> but it seems a likely candidate
<pitti> barry: on the first package that failed is usually the best place
<pitti> barry: but I don't mind if you file it against systemd, I can still reassign if appropriate
<barry> pitti: ack, thx
<pitti> barry: thanks!
<barry> pitti: well, this time it upgraded, but then LP: #1430412 upon reboot
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1430412 could not be found
<pitti> barry: ok, that's someone else's problem then :)
<pitti> barry: do you still happen to have the upgrade output somewhere?
<pitti> (terminal scrollback or so)
<elfy> balloons: yea - but "systemd was stuck in -proposed ... nudged them now, next ones should work" was 2 hours prior to image building, which does have the systemd that's out of proposed according to the manifest - hence me suspecting this is something else
<balloons> for xubuntu.. well, let's see
<balloons> I don't see any build failures for xubuntu specifically, unlike ubuntu
<elfy> yea - which is why I think it's something else again :(
<barry> pitti: not the one that failed unfortunately.  i trashed that disk snapshot
<elopio> brendand: fgimenez: rhuddie: who is vanguard now? is it me?
<fgimenez> elopio, i think brendand
<rhuddie> elopio, according to ##qa it is brendand
<fgimenez> elopio, see ##qa topic :)
<elopio> got it.
<brendand> elopio, when i go offline you are
<brendand> elopio, are you happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/take_picture_with_rear_camera/+merge/251967 now?
<elopio> brendand: I am happy. Did you run the tests with the latest revision?
<brendand> elopio, oh yeah - it works
<elopio> brendand: ok, I'll approve then.
<elfy> balloons: so - with xubuntu images it seems none of the xfce stuff is running ...
<elfy> I assume that you should be able to edit the boot line in a live image, and that init=/sbin/upstart should start it with upstart instead
<elfy> that just hangs
<balloons> elfy, ouch
<elfy> it all looks like it's got the right systemd
<elfy> at least it doesn't work in kvm too ;)
<barry> is anybody else having lp problems?  this page just keeps timing out for me: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/check-for-running-service
<barry> ^^ https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/check-for-running-service/+merge/252057
<gQuigs> 1st link loads, second never seems to
<elfy> same
<barry> gQuigs, elfy thanks for the confirmation.  i'll ping someone over in canonical is
<barry> ok.  known problem, being worked on
<elopio> barry: when I try to get the interface again while system-image-dbus is running I get:
<elopio> [systemimage] Mar 10 18:20:34 2015 (3110) Cannot get exclusive ownership of bus name.
<elopio> am I doing something stupid here?
<barry> elopio: that means there's already a si-dbus process running.  so either the first one has to be killed or you have to watch for that and use the already running version
<barry> iface.Exit() will exit it
<barry> as will SIGTERM
<elopio> barry: I assume we need it to be running, because that's the one who tells to use our modified .ini
<elopio> is there a way to tell the service by dbus which config directory to use?
<barry> elopio: there isn't.  we experimented with that for snappy but it was too tricky and racy to be reliable.  so, via dbus, you have to .Exit() and restart it (usually by dbus activate)
<brendand> veebers, can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/take_picture_with_rear_camera/+merge/251967 if you're okay with it? it's approved by everyone else
<veebers> brendand: ack, I'll be able to do that after the meeting :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was wondering if you had 2 min. for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fixed-test-cut-directory/+merge/252205
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh nice and easy. So that change isn't going to fix the issue, although it's good to have cleanup and you have the right idea. You need to either remove the directory before making the new one or better simply creating only if it doesn't exit
<balloons> something like if not os.path.exists(directory), os.makedirs(directory)
 * balloons googles and sees python3 has a cool flag now to help with this
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, thanks I will do as you say
<balloons> Letozaf_, check out https://docs.python.org/3/library/os.html#os.makedirs
<balloons> you can use exist_ok=True :-)
<balloons> no need for a conditional check
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> but yea, +1 with that. That should solve the issue. Does file manager not just cleanup the temp directory it does all it's operations in? It might be worth a singular check at the beginning
<balloons> I'm asking because your fix would be better applied I think at the root directory filemanager uses; so no test has this issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will check this too
<elopio> ugh, I got my krillin stuck in the white screen.
<elopio> nuclearbob: can you access the board now?
<elopio> https://trello.com/b/8dD0UPNl/qa-stakeholders-backlog-scroll-right-for-stakeholder-specific-backlogs
<nuclearbob> elopio: yes, thank you
<elopio> np.
<elfy> balloons: so once again we got sorted by the awesome people in release, we should be off and running again tomorrow
<elfy> and btw - ubuntu image still apppears to be rebuilding since the 6th
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-11
<balloons> elfy, excellent!
<pitti> barry: we just got bug 1430479 which sounds fairly common
<ubot5> bug 1430479 in systemd (Ubuntu) "switching init systems together with a libc upgrade kills X and disrupts the upgrade" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430479
<barry> pitti: that looks exactly like what happened to my vm the first time
<pitti> barry: ah, good; that workaround is in vivid now
<barry> pitti: awesome.  i have one more vivid vm to try to break now :)
<pitti> that was a fun bug
<barry> pitti: the best ones are :)
<elopio> good morning.
<kalikiana> ubuntu-qa: ping, I'm looking to change a property from Autopilot - preferrably w/o relying on visible UI in the QML
<elopio> kalikiana: thanks :)
<elopio> kalikiana: so, I assume that you want this to change the orientation, is that right?
<elopio> I ask because generally that's a bad idea, we should rely only on UI visible components. But faking an orientation change is one of the exceptions to that rule.
<kalikiana> elopio: yes. I have the QML support for it now. but it only works via a button; see here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/252270 something like "root.__helper.orientation = Qt.LandscapeOrientation" is called by the OptionSelector
<kalikiana> the thing is, no real app would ever have a button to flip orientation
<kalikiana> and I'm hoping this could become generally useful for apps
<elopio> kalikiana: I see two options. I imagine there must be a way to link a QML property to an environment variable. If so, we could change the env var when we want to change the orientation.
<elopio> the other options is https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-listview/+merge/252586
<elopio> sorry, wrong link.
<elopio> kalikiana: the other option is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/introspection/qt.py
<elopio> you can call a slot from autopilot.
<elopio> if you make a function to change the orientation, we could trigger it using from dbus through autopilot.
<kalikiana> the env var wouldn't be sufficient, because it would only work for an initial value, not at runtime
<kalikiana> elopio: hmm so I add a "function rotate(int orientation){this.orientation=orientation}" basically?
<kalikiana> is there an example of how to call it?
<elopio> kalikiana: no examples. This is the first time I've seen a good use case for this.
<elopio> kalikiana: I'm not sure how to define a slot in QML. I'm reading about that. But if you open autopilot3 vis while your app is running with testabililty, you can see the slots defined for each qml type in the tree.
<elopio> I'll take a look at your branch.
<kalikiana> elopio: indeed a function shows up in "slots"
<elopio> kalikiana: that's nice. Now, I'm not quite sure how to call them from autopilot. My guess would be just to call select_single('OrientationHelper').slot()
<elopio> I'm slower than you, just looking at the app with the orientation button now.
<kalikiana> elopio: no worries, I appreciate your taking the time to guide me, that branch didn't pop up in 5 minutes either :-D
<elopio> kalikiana: you access the slots through the slots property.
<elopio> self.main_view.select_single('OrientationHelper').slots.test()
<kalikiana> okay, lemme try that
<elopio> cool! that works :)
<elopio> kalikiana: rhuddie: I defined test like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580419/
<elopio> it just needs to be smarter to switch from the current orientation instead of just setting it to portrait.
<elopio> this is really nice kalikiana, thanks for working on it.
<rhuddie> elopio, kalikiana, that looks like it could be really useful
<elopio> rhuddie: lets start a vanguard journal. Do you think the scrum journal is too big already?
<rhuddie> elopio, yes. I would definitely start a new doc. Maybe this is something to put in autopilot docs too.
<elopio> rhuddie: this class has been undocumented on purpose. It would be good to discuss about it.
<elopio> ping pitti. Would it be a good idea to add a reset() to the adb ssh script that does ubuntu-device-flash?
<elopio> now that we are upgrading, every test breaks the testbed.
<balloons> elopio, rhuddie slots are definitely interesting. I can see how we might abuse them
<pitti> elopio: hm, upgrade tests need some scriptery around them anyway (install an old version, etc.); it seems a bit excessive to me to wrap that into the script, as it doesn't need to run while adt-runs (just afterwards)
<elopio> balloons: we found our first use case for them in 3 years :D
<pitti> elopio: but if it's useful to you for some reason, and you have a way to make that work without extra proxy settings and the like, feel free to add a --reflash
<elopio> pitti: I think that the first flash is the responsibility of whatever is calling adt-run. But it would be nice if after every test, it gets back to the version it had at the start.
<elopio> that will need parameters for version number and channel. So we need to think more about it. I'll make a card for this sprint.
<pitti> elopio: so you'd need to save them at the start, and re-flash at the end
<elopio> pitti: I'm guessing you would do it by writting the values to files like with adt_reboot_target.
<brendand> elopio, mardy mentioned you might know how to create a u1 account from the command line?
<brendand> elopio, the bug that we're trying to write a test for requires the account to be authenticated, but i can't find how to do it in any scripted way
<elopio> brendand: : yes, take a look at the unity-scope-click project.
<brendand> elopio, you mean account-console?
<elopio> in autopilot/credentials.py
<elopio> brendand: in there, we are using dummy oauth tokens. I think you would need to get a real one. There's a sso client python library that might help
<brendand> elopio, you just call add_u1_credentials on AccountManager to create the account?
<elopio> brendand: that add_u1_credentials is implemented in there.
<elopio> I don't remember what it does. Adds a provider, a service, sets some properties.
<elopio> fgimenez: nice work on the reboot branch. I'll give it a try later.
<fgimenez> elopio, thanks, let's see how it works with the rest of the pieces
<fgimenez> i'm currently adding a test for the noop case (no update available), to make sure that all goes fine until then
<elopio> fgimenez: rhuddie or brendand: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix_for_config_init/+merge/251862
<elopio> fgimenez: a noop case should raise an exception, right?
<fgimenez> elopio, yes, i think that TimeOutError should be raised
<rhuddie> elopio, I'll take a look
<elopio> fgimenez: sounds good.
<elopio> we need to start thinking about reflashing the phone after a successful upgrade.
<elopio> I didn't had that in mind before.
<fgimenez> elopio, to leave it in the initial state right?
<elopio> fgimenez: yes. We currently have only one test, but we will add more. We need each test to finish in the same version it started.
<fgimenez> elopio, we could keep the first value returned by get_current_build_number to use it later
<fgimenez> elopio, there's no exception on noop, the Rebooting signal is received with status set to false
<fgimenez> it's already pushed
<elopio> fgimenez: I think that we can raise the exception based on the status of CheckUpdates.
<elopio> like, check update, if there is update, upgrade, if there i none, raise error.
<elopio> I'm not sure if that's what you have just tried.
<fgimenez> elopio, no, just calling ApplyUpdate without having downloaded one
<fgimenez> for testing the reactor, what you say about check updates makes sense
<brendand> elopio, what am i supposed to do with the account returned by add_u1_credentials? it created an account but that account isn't authenticated
<brendand> elopio, it's important that's done otherwise the bug doesn't reproduct
<brendand> reproduce
<elopio> brendand: I don't know about that. For the scope tests we just needed an account, as we were using a fake server that ignores the tokens.
<elopio> brendand: what are you trying to reproduce?
<brendand> elopio, the bug we're writing the test to cover
<brendand> elopio, if you upgrade then it deletes your u1 account
<brendand> elopio, but it only happens if the u1 account was created in the ui
<brendand> elopio, so it needs to be created the same way
<elopio> brendand: how is it different creating the account from the UI to creating it with the glib service?
<brendand> elopio, i don't know exactly, but with the glib service there is nothing in the 'ID' field on the details screen
<brendand> elopio, the one created in the ui has  token, token_secret, consumer_key etc
<elopio> brendand: maybe you are not setting some properties. I think that there is nothing that the UI does that we can't do with the service, but mardy or dobey are the ones who can answer that question.
<brendand> elopio, yeah i agree - i just don't know what to do
<dobey> the U1 UI does a lot
<elopio> brendand: take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/unityclickscope/test_click_scope.py#L242
<dobey> if you want a real account that works against a live server, you'll pretty much have to use the UI at this point
<elopio> dobey: can't we take the tokens from the sso client?
<brendand> dobey, no i don't think we do need that
<dobey> elopio: you mean ubuntu-sso-client? no
<brendand> dobey, or maybe we do, i'm currently confused
<elopio> dobey: and can we sign with the UI in one phone, and then copy the credentials to other?
<dobey> elopio: at least, i don't think so. ubuntu-sso-client uses the v1 REST API, and i'm not sure those tokens will work with v2 api using things (and v1 api doesn't support 2fa). ubuntu-sso-client also depends on gnome-keyring which will only make things more complex.
<brendand> dobey, we're actually working on a test to cover https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1413655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413655 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Updates panel does not prompt for login when U1 account is invalid/deleted" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> elopio: it's theoretically possible to copy the credentials, but it's not trivial at all, and i wouldn't advise doing it
<brendand> dobey, so we'd need an account which would reproduce that bug
<dobey> brendand: it will be very hard to do that at this point, as there's also now a migration script (in rtm), so even if you had an account that didn't have the ACL, upon upgrade it will be migrated when the phablet user is logged in, and so things will just work
<brendand> dobey, well that's ok :)
<dobey> so a test that forces that behavior to happen would be very diffcult to do, and way too complex i think
<brendand> dobey, no we just want a test that would make it happen *if* the fix wasn't there
<brendand> dobey, i already reproduced it by upgrading from rtm 16 to rtm 19
<brendand> dobey, but it only happens with the u1 account i created via the ui
<brendand> if it's not possible then i need to fall back to using autopilot for this, which is what i was doing
<brendand> but it would be nice if there was a simple, few lines of python/bash way
<dobey> you're using https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/unityclickscope/credentials.py right?
<dobey> oh, since i'm in here
<dobey> what do you guys know about this "boottest" thing?
<dobey> oh, nevermind. seems that corrected itself now
<dobey> brendand: if you do what's done in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/unityclickscope/test_click_scope.py#L242 then you should see the issue, as that account is not being created with the ACL
<brendand> dobey, ok, cool
<elopio> jibel: in case you want to review it: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix1422569-wait_greeter/+merge/252630
<alesage> rvr, hey Victor, do you have a few min to tutorialize the new flashing rules?
<rvr> alesage: Yes
<rvr> alesage: ops-standup?
<alesage> rvr, ok!
<alesage> rvr, that seems to have worked thx :)
<alesage> rvr, so use that recovery image for what?
<rvr> alesage: Nice, you don't need to do anything else to the phone for regression testing
<alesage> rvr, use for silos too, etc.?
<rvr> alesage: For silo testing, installing the silo with the citrain tool
<rvr> citrain device-upgrade <silo number> <password>
<rvr> phablet-tools-citrain
<rvr> That's the package which ships it
<alesage> rvr, but always start from that recovery image, ok
<dobey> elopio: you were asking the other day about making url-dispatcher work in a chroot or whatever under X right?
<elopio> dobey: right.
<dobey> elopio: did you figure out a solution for that?
<elopio> dobey: there were some options. It needs a qpa
<elopio> currently, the qpa is define in mirclient.
<dobey> oh right :-/
<elopio> ted suggested that instead of writing the qpa, it would be more useful to get mir working on the virtual machines.
<elopio> we have a way to run mir on kvm, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/setup_kvm_for_mir.html
<dobey> well, i don't need it for running autopilot tests
<dobey> so mirvfb wouldn't help me really
<elopio> but we don't have those vms available on the ci lab, so ci is investigating what would be better for them.
<elopio> dobey: if you can start the mirxfb on the machine that you are writting the tests, you could run them in the mirvfb
<dobey> i think mirvfb would be best for ci
<dobey> elopio: yeah, i'm not doing this for tests. i want it for an actual application :)
<elopio> dobey: ah, so, yes, we need a qpa for unity7 desktop.
<dobey> so i can have my app open up instead of firefox/chromium/whatever for certain urls
<elopio> dobey: I would like that very much. Shouldn't this qpa be installed when url-dispatcher is isntalled?
<dobey> elopio: i would presume so, yes; but it's difficult to control that, as we wouldn't want to have it installed on the phone i don't think
<rvr> alesage: The only thing different for silo testing in vivid is that you need to flash the custom tarball too, using jibel's original script
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Kaleo> elopio, are you aware of any way to fake device orientation for test purposes?
<elopio> Kaleo: thanks.
<elopio> we have two options, both in progress.
<Kaleo> - in progress as in I can't use them yet?
<elopio> one is faking the sensors, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/fake_platform_sensors_module/+merge/247334
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed this if you want to take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fixed-test-cut-directory/+merge/252205
<Letozaf_> :D
<elopio> Kaleo: the other is extending the orientation helper to be able to overwrite it: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/252270
<elopio> Kaleo: no, you can't use them yet. But I think kalikiana is close to finishing his branch.
<Kaleo> elopio, thanks, that will be nice; will there be away to trigger the orientation lock as well?
<veebers> elopio: hey, who and when did you ping re: autopilot CI issues? I would like to follow it up
<elopio> Kaleo: we can do that through dbus.
<elopio> veebers: fginther, like 30 minutes ago. Said fixed it, it is running, and I should just wait.
<elopio> Kaleo: let me show you some code that I think we have...
<elopio> Kaleo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/unity8/lp-1410915-re-enable-rotation-lock-test/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/fixture_setup.py#L91
<elopio> you would need to add the unity8-autopilot dependency.
<elopio> if that is not correct for your scenario, we would need to find a better place to put it.
<veebers> elopio: awesome, thanks for that
<Kaleo> elopio, I see, is that available already?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I saw that but didn't review
<balloons> I suppose I can now :-)
<elopio> Kaleo: that one is on unity trunk, yes.
<elopio> sorry, I linked using a branch.
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) yes please :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so adding the cleanup means it should always cleanup. The only issue that would remain then is if the test doesn't exist cleanly (which can happen I guess)
<Kaleo> elopio, ok
<Kaleo> elopio, thank you
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I understand...
<elopio> Kaleo: np. next time you have a question, please ping the team as mentioned on the topic and whoever is on vanguard will help you.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will fix
<Kaleo> elopio, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, also, the cleanup step is run as part of the teardown the test. so it's run at the end
<balloons> the order then doesn't matter, and your logger line then doesn't make sense
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks, I will cancel it then
<balloons> Letozaf_, all that said, I see that the temporary home is only run on non-devices
<balloons> presumably the issue is on the device or no?
<balloons> Letozaf_, but notice it uses fixtures.TempDir().. which already cleans up after
<balloons> so again presumably this is ONLY an issue when testing the click on the device
<balloons> in which case the answer there is a bit muddled
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will check better
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's ok, I didn't give it a good look until now
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) it's ok I will fix :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, SO, with all that in mind, I would suggest implementing something a little different. For click, see if you can create a temporary directory inside of home. Give it a random name. Then for the start of each test as needed, change to that directory. That will let you make sure you can add/remove the folders
<balloons> Letozaf_, alternatively you can simply just issue removals for any files / folders you need before creating them
<balloons> you need to make sure things are setup as you want
<balloons> the latter option is "ok", and I might even suggest it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will do so
<balloons> I think that goes back to your original implementation. I would just make sure it's done then for everything
<balloons> I hope my rambling makes sense heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes more or less, but yes I think I got the point
<nuclearbob> so who's the vanguard over here?
<nuclearbob> I'm having problems with package updates for sanity tests
<balloons> nuclearbob, say the magic words
<nuclearbob> balloons: abracadabra? please? open sesame?
<elfy> size of a buffalo
<balloons> nuclearbob, speak friend and enter
<nuclearbob> or is a problem with sanity tests something I need to ask ubuntu-qa about?
<nuclearbob> I'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582078/
<balloons> nuclearbob, that's the magic
<nuclearbob> balloons: that's what I was afraid of. I'm not sure if I'm recursively summoning myself now
<balloons> nuclearbob, however I can help. Notice the error at the bottom.. That was hopefully supposed to be more informative than in the past
<balloons> basically it means your image index is out of date with the archive
<nuclearbob> balloons: how do I updated that? I went to the system settings, and it doesn't offer me an update
<balloons> this is common on older images, but possible even on the latest image. the hack listed as a workaround might work for you. If it doesn't the only answer is flash a newer image
<nuclearbob> balloons: I'm not invoking adt-run directly, unfortunately, so I'm not sure how to pass that argument
<veebers> nuclearbob: looking at your log now
<nuclearbob> veebers: thanks. I tried adding -u, and that changed the error, but it's still erroring
<nuclearbob> is error a verb?
<veebers> nuclearbob: not with that attitude ;-)
<veebers> nuclearbob: um, when did you last flash your phone?
<nuclearbob> veebers: today?
<balloons> nuclearbob, ahh gotcha. Well, good luck with that. presumably the archive updated after the image was built
<balloons> you should check and see when those packages landed..
<veebers> nuclearbob: hmm yeah, well the -u should help with that
<nuclearbob> veebers: would the log when I run it without -u be useful?
<nuclearbob> the main different error there is: E: Packages need to be removed but remove is disabled.
<veebers> nuclearbob, balloons has a good idea. Its def. something to to with the packages in the archive
<nuclearbob> veebers: okay. hmm
<veebers> hmm
<nuclearbob> I see we had the same idea
<veebers> nuclearbob: yeah sure a log without the -u might be good
<nuclearbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582114/
<nuclearbob> so I guess oxideqt-codecs-extra is the problem
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.212
<veebers> nuclearbob: yeah I would say so, deciding to remove ubuntu-touch to fix the problem sounds wrong
<nuclearbob> is ubuntu-touch an important package? it doesn't have autopilot in the name, maybe I don't need it
<nuclearbob> so do I just wait until a new image is built?
<veebers> nuclearbob: lol :-) Um I imagine so, it's worth mentioning in #u-ci-eng to see if someone there has the downlow
<nuclearbob> the dependency refresh happened today, but the image is from yesterday
<balloons> yea, package hit today
<balloons> fun isn't it?
<balloons> so nuclearbob veebers can we get something on the backlog to talk about this?
<balloons> adt isn't the magic sauce I once thought it was
<nuclearbob> maybe I can build that functionality into utah...
<nuclearbob> veebers: I guess we need to propose a card to jfunk?
<veebers> balloons: what is it that you want to talk about? It seems that something screwy has happened with the archive + image
<nuclearbob> veebers: I think the problem is, if a package hits the archive, we can't test until the new image is built
<balloons> veebers, basically it's not possible to recreate test results
<balloons> and further, it's impossible to test old images
<balloons> or in this case, the latest image, heh
<veebers> balloons, nuclearbob, right once we have a story formulated we'll talk to jfunk. (He's in the process of setting up a template to use etc.)
<balloons> this popped up a couple weeks ago, and has been mulling in my mind. pitti and I discussed it at length
<balloons> the error message you see is thanks to my bantering and filing a bug so it would evident and martin updated adt
<balloons> I guess I'll start a thread and evolve it from there
<veebers> balloons: sorry needed coffee. That's def a big problem. Is it obvious whose backlog it would exist on?
<dkessel> balloons: hey, good day - why would plymouthd consume 10% cpu all the time while i am logged into the desktop?
<dkessel> make that around 12,5% and that might be one cpu thread...
<balloons> dkessel, howdy
<balloons> veebers, umm.. I suppose qa.. really ci isn't too affected, but both are indeed affected, as is the community
<dkessel> well... so i just killed plymouthd :p
<veebers> balloons: right, it affects qa but it's not really us causing it right? But yes putting it with qa is a good start then we could go from there
<balloons> dkessel, hmm.. maybe it's crashing on startup?
<dkessel> maybe it was...
<balloons> veebers, well, I mean it's a tool that your team maintains.. And yes, it's not something you can fix in the tool; but presumably your team is the ones with the know-how and ability to create a better solution
<balloons> dkessel, I would point you here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<Kaleo> elopio, is there a special trick for wait_select_single to find an object inheriting from QObject only?
<Kaleo> elopio, in a QML app
<dkessel> balloons: ok so i got this in syslog: Mar 11 20:18:25 daniel-laptop systemd[1]: Received SIGRTMIN+20 from PID 6282 (plymouthd).
<veebers> balloons: oh right you mean fix adt or the sanity suite? I thought you meant that it's possible that there is an image that has uninstallable packages due to image and archive release times
<dkessel> i'll see if i can reproduce after reboot
<balloons> veebers, ohh that.. yea, that lies in CI and I suppose is quite related
<Kaleo> elopio, not an object inheriting from QQuickItem
<veebers> balloons: right sorry looks like we had our wires a little crossed there. Yeah, qa for getting the tools working which will probably spawn further work for teams re: the archive/image issue
<veebers> nuclearbob: you have any luck with running the tests?
<elopio> veebers: can you give a hand to Kaleo?
<Kaleo> elopio, thanks
<veebers> elopio, Kaleo sure thing
 * veebers reads backlog
<Kaleo> veebers, so, let's back up a little, elopio earlier pointed me to how to fake orientation sensor values: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/fake_platform_sensors_module/+merge/247334
<Kaleo> veebers, but now I'd like to be able to _read_ what the current orientation is
<veebers> Kaleo: Ah right, there should be code as an example there. One moment while I find it
<Kaleo> there is a "# TODO how to get the shell orientation?" :)
<Kaleo> veebers, I would have a not too  hard way to do it that works for me because I have in my app an instance of OrientationSensor available http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtsensors-orientationsensor.html
<Kaleo> veebers, but my wait_select_single on it always fails
<veebers> hmm, now was that on this laptop or my old one. Kaleo, as an aside while I'm looking for what I'm sure exists, from memory there is a property in the Unity shell, I print_tree-ed the shell
<veebers> Kaleo: I wonder if its not exported for introspection (not everything is, i.e. most non-visible elements)
<Kaleo> veebers, note that I don't want the orientation of the apps (that is influenced by the orientation lock) but the actual orientation of the device
<veebers> Kaleo: ah right, hmm.
<veebers> Kaleo: A quick test re: your select single is to do a print_tree on the root element and grep the log to make sure what you're looking for is there (or has a different name or something like that)
<veebers> On that note, the example I was looking at was the properties that the unity shell provide
<Kaleo> veebers, good idea
<veebers> Kaleo: how much longer are you online? I've just packed up my devices etc. as I was out the door to the other office, do you have ~5-10 minutes? Then I can go there and get my device out etc
<elopio> Kaleo: veebers: that TODO is in there because the orientation property will change. Not because it's not possible to get it.
<elopio> the shell has an "orientation" property. Currently it doesn't change as the shell ignores orientation changes, but when they land the orientation PPA, there will be something similar you can query.
<veebers> elopio: right, the shell property is there somewhere (I need to have a look for it as I've lost my notes) the question is if the shell exports the details that Kaleo is looking for
<Kaleo> veebers, I can wait a bit
<veebers> in the past I've been able to see some orientation change details, but I can't remember exactly where or what (will need to boot up my device)
<veebers> Kaleo: awesome cheers, sorry for the delay :-P I'll be back shortly.
<veebers> Kaleo: right, back now
<veebers> getting my device ready to introspect
<elopio> hum, kiwi doesn't work really well for more than a minute.
<veebers> Kaleo: so I can see 'deviceOrientationAngle:' in the unity8 shell, not sure if that helps you at all?
<veebers> elopio: kiwi?
<elopio> it's the irc client on the phone.
<Kaleo> veebers, it might
<ianorlin> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kaleo> veebers, how can I read it from my app's AP test?
<Kaleo> veebers, does it return the device orientation without the orientation lock interfering though?
<veebers> Kaleo: good question, I'm not too sure
<veebers> Kaleo:  would have to play around withit
<Kaleo> veebers, k
<elopio> Kaleo: veebers: in order to access the property from the shell, you would have to launch unity with testability.
<elopio> Kaleo: what is it that you are testing?
<Kaleo> elopio, I would need to access it from my app
<Kaleo> elopio, the camera app
<veebers> elopio: ah right good point
<veebers> Kaleo: how does the camera app (or any app)know if it's rotated or not, surely it should know something about that?
<elopio> veebers: is it because of this bug that autopilot can't see the orientationsensor object? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1273956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273956 in Autopilot Qt Support "Re-enable non-visual component exporting in autopilot-qt" [Critical,Triaged]
<veebers> elopio: potentially
<veebers> elopio: is the orientationsensor in the app?
<Kaleo> veebers, I use OrientationSensor
<Kaleo> elopio, yes it is :)
<veebers> elopio: if that bug is the reason it should be easier to resolve it for this instance as we changed a little how autopilot-qt did it's introspection so we can do it piecemeal instead of for the whole lot (which is where we ran into major issues and thus couldn't get it released)
<elopio> veebers: Kaleo: we have been working around that issue with non-visual components adding the value you are looking for as a property.
<veebers> Kaleo, elopio: Right, looks like we could resolve this by updating libautopilot-qt. We should get a card to fix it
<elopio> you will see on the shell that the property is:
<elopio> readonly property int deviceOrientationAngle: Screen.angleBetween(Screen.primaryOrientation, Screen.orientation)
<Kaleo> elopio, the underlying issue really needs fixing :/
<elopio> you could do something similar on your app, with Screen or the sensor.
<elopio> veebers: if that bug can be fixed, that would be awesome.
<elopio> I had already forgotten about it.
<Kaleo> elopio, the Screen.orientation value is wrong for me
<Kaleo> elopio, it is influenced by the orientation lock
<veebers> elopio, Kaleo: I think the bug could be quickly resolved for this instance (and a couple of other defined non-visual) it's a bigger bug for all non-visual
<Kaleo> elopio, yes I could add a property
<veebers> hmm, odd that bugs title and the contents don't match (the description is re: issues with a newer version of qt :-P)
<elopio> it looks recycled :)
<veebers> yeah :-) elopio, Kaleo I might file a specific bug re: the orientationsensor not being exported to get a card in the backlog, the card should include investigation around getting all elements exported (but focus on just the sensor for now)
<Kaleo> veebers, ok, cool
<elopio> sounds good. Thanks veebers.
<elopio> veebers: btw, I pushed on today's meeting to keep the proxy base classes bug in the suggested backlog.
<elopio> I had no idea how to make a good story for it, so the title might not be the best.
<veebers> elopio: ack, I can eyeball it if you like
<elopio> if you have good reasons to fix it in the next sprint, it would be nice if you left them in the comments.
<veebers> fyi bug #1431057
<ubot5> bug 1431057 in Autopilot Qt Support "Orientation Sensor not exported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431057
<veebers> ack, will do
<veebers> elopio: thoughts? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582689/'
<veebers> elopio: (man, I keep bugging you today :-)) hey you have a moment to discuss the upgrade MP quickly? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/upgrade/+merge/252372
<elopio> veebers: you are not bugging me.
 * veebers increases effort to bug elopio
<elopio> veebers: the paste looks good. jfunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582689/ (in case you want to change the title)
<elopio> veebers: so, upgrade...
<veebers> elopio: so to confirm the file 'adb-reboot-to-recovery' is a forked/patched copy of what's in adt-run already? Followup: 'autopkgtest-reboot' is provided by adt-run?
<veebers> coolio re: card, I'll email jfunk in a bit about this card and getting a new one in for the ap-qt/sensor bug
<jfunk> thx elopio, veebers -- plz put in email
<veebers> jfunk: do you have a template yet? :-)
<elopio> veebers: yes, it is. It has two line changes for adt_reboot_target
<elopio> and we might need two more lines if we want to reboot with /sbin/reboot instead of adb reboot.
<veebers> elopio: any possibility of this being upstreamed into autopkgtest ?
<elopio> veebers: it must be upstreamed.
<veebers> elopio: awesome
<elopio> I haven't done it because I think it would be good to make the two changes in the same patch. But we can do it anytime.
<elopio> and /tmp/autopkgtest-reboot is provided by adt-run, yes.
<veebers> elopio: sweetbix, that's my 'big' questions asked then :-) I'll give it a run and I have a couple of comments re: non-functional parts of the diff (needed comments/clarifications etc.) otherwise it's looking good. Always a good experience reading your code
<elopio> veebers: thanks man. Please leave all the suggestions in there and I'll implement them in the night.
<veebers> elopio: will do
<veebers> ubuntu-qa: I'm having flashing troubles. trying this command using u-d-f from ppa: ubuntu-device-flash touch --developer-mode --password 0000 --channel="ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed" --bootloader --wipe
<veebers> and getting the error: unknown flag bootloader
<veebers> I also get that error if I try to use the --revision=138 flag, which is documented in the help text
<veebers> any ideas?
<alesage> veebers hi
<veebers> hey alesage o/
<alesage> veebers, what does --bootloader do?  not seeing it in help
<veebers> alesage: I'm told by elopio it's what I need to do to fix my issue :-)
<alesage> veebers, ok I'm stumped :) , can you describe the issue?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-12
<veebers> alesage: I tried to flash my device before and got the screen with an IC in a cross stating that the device needed to be restored. After a reboot I tried again but u-d-f complained about not enough space. It was then suggested that I needed to boot to recovery and use that command
<alesage> veebers, ok I have the full history--not sure how to help except to give you a new set of instructions shared by rvr with me earlier today
<veebers> alesage: hit me I'll give it a try
<alesage> veebers, to confirm, is this a krillin?
<veebers> alesage: yes
<alesage> veebers, ok supah
<alesage> veebers, forwarding a mail to you
<veebers> alesage: much appreciated
<alesage> veebers, we're needing vivid or RTM?
<veebers> alesage: devel-proposed?
<veebers> :-(
<veebers> err :-)
<alesage> veebers, ok
<veebers> alesage: you fired that email my way?
 * veebers is feeling impatient today
<veebers> :-)
<alesage> veebers, just had to verify something, in your inbox
<veebers> alesage: heh awesome, thans
<veebers> thanks even
<veebers> alesage: just gonna get lunch then I'll give it a try and bother you if I can't get it going ^_^
<alesage> veebers, ok I'll EOD soon but send you positive vibes
<veebers> elopio: let me know when you get back, if after my EOD I'll fire an email (not urgent)
<elopio> veebers: I'm back.
<veebers> elopio: rats now I've forgotten what it was specifically :-\ one moment
<veebers> sorry :-\
<elopio> np.
<veebers> elopio: ah right I totally remember what it was now, looking the vanguard journal, why was the suggestion to kalikiana to us qt slots for the orientation and not the functionality described to Kaleo?
<elopio> veebers: he wants to change the property, not to read it.
<elopio> so we use the slots to call a javascript function.
<elopio> reading the property is no problem in his case, because it is accessible to autopilot on the OrientationHelper component.
<veebers> elopio: correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that the intention of this code? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/fake_platform_sensors_module/+merge/247334
<veebers> to fire off those events so the device acts as though it's been rotated?
<elopio> veebers: yes. But what kalikiana is doing is for a lower level of testing. Switching the orientation through QML will be mainly used in QML tests, nothing specific to a device with sensors and nothing related to Unity.
<veebers> elopio: ack ok, although (once that code lands) it'll be better supported than the autopilot slot calling code :-)
<elopio> there are some tests for the toolkit that are currently hard to write in QML, but easy to write in autopilot. So it's useful for those cases to have the option to rotate.
<elopio> still, those tests should be low level, and isolated from the shell and the sensors.
<veebers> elopio: makes sense.
<elopio> veebers: yes, almost all the autopilot tests, I'd prefer to use the fake sensors.
<veebers> elopio: on a different note, can you recall the project that brendand mentioned this morning in the standup re: accounts and a cli?
<elopio> we need to be careful to watch at the level of the tests they are adding, and recommend the right thing for each case.
<elopio> veebers: accounts-console?
<veebers> elopio: very true
<elopio> I wasn't really paying attention to that part of the meeting.
<veebers> elopio: perhaps, man. I haven't gotten everything I wanted to get done today :-|
<veebers> I've been spending it all pinging you to annoy you :-) Oh yeah, got my device flashed in the end, once I fixed the commands you gave me ;-)
<elopio> veebers: accounts-console does the same thing calling glib, but in an ugly way.
<elopio> and sorry about the flashing commands. recovery, bootloader, boostrap, reboot. They are all the same to me :)
<veebers> elopio: no worries, I got there in the end. Ah cool, I'll investigate further for the accounts stuff, at this stage it'll probably be tomorrow unfortunately
<elopio> veebers: what is it that you are trying to do with accounts?
<veebers> elopio: this is for the card "After upgrading check that online accounts are present and accesible"
<veebers> so I (assume( that i'll need to check that the accounts that were created before reboot/upgrade still exist
<veebers> this is the MP that I showed you yesterday
<elopio> veebers: yes, you can get some ideas from the list method in accounts-console
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-plugins/trunk/view/head:/tools/account-console
<elopio> it just need to be cleaned up.
<veebers> elopio: ack, that's the plan. I'll hit it tonight/tomorrow
<pitti> Good morning
<rvr> Good morning
<rhuddie> fgimenez, I need to add another reactor for doing download and waiting on UpdateDownloaded signal
<rhuddie> I was looking at your apply update branch, and it makes sense to branch from that I think, so I can use your reactor base class
<fgimenez> rhuddie, yes, it's copied from barry's branch and a bit refactored to prevent code duplication
<rhuddie> fgimenez, yes, looks very helpful for what I need
<fgimenez> you just have to define the namedtuple with the expected signal and fields and the subclass of BaseReactor with the signal name and the callable from the iface
<alecu> vanguard: here's the proposed design for Refunds: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Ecfz4TTL65S43KR68ZIlw2A-DB8ojg2RLw7sutxpB7o/edit#
<fgimenez> alecu, ok thanks, i've added the link to the vanguard journal
<alecu> fgimenez: I was expecting leo to reply to that, but thank you! :-)
<fgimenez> alecu, i'm on call today you know :)
<brendand> alecu, the vanguard is actually ubuntu-qa
<brendand> alecu, just so you know - otherwise we don't get a highlight
<alecu> brendand: ah, good point
<alecu> brendand: would you mind adding that to the channel topic? eg: #ubuntu-ci-eng explains who to ping there.
<brendand> alecu, it is :)
<barry> this mp has been merged with the updated trunk, so it's ready for re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-ota-tests/check-for-update-2/+merge/252324
<elopio> thanks barry. I moved the card to the review lane.
<elopio> barry: you are missing the dependencies on
<elopio> 62	+Tests: check_for_update
<elopio> does this depend on the 3.0 version?
<barry> elopio: oops, i meant to move it, sorry
<barry> elopio: ah yes, it does, but now i have a successful recent build: https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/ubuntu/systemimage/+build/7052762
 * barry will add them
<pitti> jibel: I just updated lp:auto-package-testing for armhf/ppc64el, could you please roll this out on tachash?
<pitti> (added --eatmydata, for go-faster stripes)
<jibel> pitti, if the VPN let me in ...
<pitti> jibel: going through batuan?
<jibel> pitti, no, it often loses DNS resolution
<jibel> and my brain stopped remembering IP addresses
<pitti> $ host tachash.ubuntu-ci
<pitti> tachash.ubuntu-ci has address 10.100.0.2
<pitti> does that help at all?
<pitti> jibel: ^
<jibel> pitti, thanks, that's fine, I bounced the VPN connection but then lost IRC :)
<jibel> anyway, it's done
<jibel> pitti, r397
<pitti> jibel: cheers
<pitti> jibel: I'll be on holidays the next 1.5 weeks (Mar 16 to 25); do you have time during that to watch the jenkins failures and hit the retry buttons?
<jibel> pitti, sure, no problem.
<jibel> pitti, is there anything to do with the testbeds? for example we received lot of notifications for dead cyclops today.
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I'm working on the cyclops and  wolfes ATM
<pitti> jibel: I have all of them back running now
<pitti> plars: ^ FYI
<pitti> but often starting LXC gets stuck
<jibel> pitti, OK. house cleaning before leaving on holidays :)
<pitti> it's not the new kernel and it's not upstart vs. systemd
<pitti> so apparenlty some problem with vivid's lxc, or cgmanager etc.
<plars> pitti: yes, I got 4 back up and going yesterday, forgot to mention that, sorry
<plars> pitti: I figured you would see too though :)
<plars> pitti: was there anything else you needed done on them?
<pitti> plars: no worries, I noticed that it was back and reinstalled it
<pitti> plars: no, all fine; thanks muchly!
<plars> pitti: awesome
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I upgraded all of them to vivid as we can't run vivid containers on trusty any more (no systemd support)
<pitti> or at least not until all the stuff gets backported, which is planned, but still some time out
<pitti> and I don't want to completely stop testing on these
<pitti> plars, jibel: FYI, the armhf boxes are running trusty's kernel as vivid's doesn't boot (I don't know why, I don't have a serial console -- would be nice to get a log/trace!)
<pitti> ppc64 wolfes are happy with vivid's 3.19
<pitti> jibel: hm, so containers often hang on startup, not sure why yet; cancelling the jobs in jenkins works, and they become red fast, so at least there's some manual but easy way to clean up
<spagewmf> I followed a Google link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , I get a Python exceptions.TypeError
<spagewmf> (I reported it in #ubuntu-website, no ack yet)
<spagewmf> seems every community wiki page also getting the same MoinMoin.py error
<elopio> balloons: you have just send an email for which I have not a single word to reply.
<elopio> I will just say: "hum..."
<elfy> balloons: ok - so got the nexus, got ubuntu on it, want to do some of this touch testing - what's the best course of action here?
<elfy> I've found some dekko issues and hassled DanChapman - so that's ok - but generally, is there a tracker type affair?
<balloons> elopio, wow.. I've silenced you?
<balloons> elfy, go break stuff!
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<elfy> balloons: yea that works - except I don't use it as a phone obviously :D
<elfy> aah cool
<elfy> oh cool - so there is tracker
<elopio> balloons: yes. I won't speak anymore until you get the issue solved ;)
<dobey> drink the kool aid!
<balloons> in general though yes, try stuff break it, and hang out on the ubuntu-phone list also
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> so list and -touch on irc?
<elfy> balloons: ok - so can I assume that the people who wrote these tests weren't English?
<elfy> I don't want to blitz the system with pointless bug reports on test wording
<balloons> elfy, there is no tracker
 * balloons waves hand
<elfy> god - that sounds horrid - don't mean that like that ...
<elfy> balloons: what's this then ? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/89032/testcases
<balloons> that is something someone continues to publish, and I don't know why
 * balloons knows a sneaky fix
<elfy> balloons: lol - ok so basically - just use it and see waht goes on ?
<balloons> elfy, yep. File bugs when you find breakages. Are you running -proposed?
<elfy> no idea  ,,,
<elfy> I set it up from https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<balloons> elfy, ok, so devel channel
<elfy> as far as I know yep
<balloons> you should switch to proposed for maximum breakages
<elfy> ok
<balloons> also, generally there are calls to test specific new versions of apps
<balloons> just try and watch the list.. and let popey know you want 'in' on testin stuff
<elfy> yep
<elfy> not on list yet
<balloons> elopio, I'm not sure if I've done a good or bad thing, but it's taken me a few weeks to be able to write that mail
<elfy> balloons: mmm - see I went https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ which made it seem like /devel was the right channel
<balloons> elfy, indeed.. That's really aimed at folks who won't be testing of course
<elfy> balloons: ok - I'll grab popey :)
<elopio> balloons: it's good, of course.
<balloons> definitely flash proposed though.. all the cool kids run it ;-)
<elopio> it's a huge hole in our strategy.
<balloons> yea, but I know how you feel realizing it.. I thought we fixed this stuff last summer
<Kaleo> who is the vanguard?
<balloons> elopio, ^^ in regards to vanguard do you want to update it here, or just ubuntu-qa?
<Kaleo> elopio, I have a qml test that does some rendering but it fails on jenkins, is there a special thing to do to fix that?
<Kaleo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200047799/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.camera-app_3.0.0%2B15.04.20150312-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Kaleo> "This plugin does not support createPlatformOpenGLContext!"
<brendand> Kaleo, just ping ubuntu-qa and the vanguard knows who they are
<brendand> Kaleo, right now it happens to be elopio anyway
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | Need test automation help? Looking for the vanguard? ping ubuntu-qa | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<Kaleo> brendand, there is no ubuntu-qa
<Kaleo> or I don't understand what "pinging" means
<brendand> Kaleo, it's an alias (irc highlight)
<balloons> Kaleo, so true..
<balloons> sorry, hence the questions.
<elopio> coincidentially, I'm the vanguard.
<elopio> Kaleo: let me see what you are talking about.
<elopio> Kaleo: this is run while the package is built?}
<jfunk> there is no spoon
<elopio> nevermind, I see on the logs that the answer is yes.
<jfunk> there is no ubuntu-qa
<Kaleo> :)
<elopio> Kaleo: we need ci here. Lets talk in ci-eng.
<brendand> jfunk, we are but ghosts
<alesage> whoa
<jfunk> mind.. blown
<josepht> alesage: hrm, that sounded more like a Bill and Ted "whoa" than a Matrix "whoa" ;)
<veebers> this is far too deep for a Friday morning
<jfunk> good thing its thursday
<jfunk> in normal countries
<alesage> josepht I'm working on a ronin one too ;) , thanks for picking up that ref
<veebers> Hey, someone has to try the Friday out to make sure it's OK for the rest of the world
<veebers> It's a hard job but something something beer
<ToyKeeper> I'm okay with someone QA-ing my Mondays before I have to deal with them.
<balloons> mmmhhhh.. ^^
<elopio> ToyKeeper: that's veebers too.
<elopio> by the time when we arrive on monday he has already solved the problems.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: but veebers does that on Sunday for you
<veebers> davmor2: wait, ToyKeepers Monday is my Tuesday, so that's what I spend Monday doing (or maybe that's what I should be doing on Sunday and that's why they are rubbish)
<davmor2> veebers: no you are hard at work on our sunday to ensure out Mondays go without a hitch, I mean if you were online Monday morning our time some of the names they call you when things go wrong ;)
<veebers> ^_^
<brendand> veebers, clue, they rhyme with 'justin beibers'
<alesage> . . . which is why it's ok for davmor2 and ToyKeeper to break everything their Fri.
<alesage> also I had no idea this 'lockout' feature existed
<veebers> brendand: lol, that's a good one
<davmor2> alesage: hey no fair we deliberately break stuff to catch which developer are workaholics and fix things over the weekend ;)
<brendand> davmor2, the answer is ogra
<davmor2> brendand: the answer is always ogra.....who broke this ogra, who fixed this ogra, who implemented this craziness of turning off adb ogra ;)
<alesage> this is probably the one channel he's not in
<davmor2> alesage: we should invite him but then he'd have more work to do :)
<alesage> davmor2, I'm finding that the lockout doesn't persist after reboot, is that a known thing?  (if so I'll correct the test)
<davmor2> alesage: lockout?
<alesage> davmor2, i.e. the greeter passcode lockout
<davmor2> alesage: it works fine here on everyreboot I get 2 sim unlock screens and a pin unlock to get into the phone
<alesage> davmor2, according to how the test is written I should still see the "device locked" screen--but it sounds like this isn't new, I'll file a bug or ask for clarification
<alesage> davmor2, if you'll confirm pretty-please
<davmor2> alesage: which test
<alesage> davmor2 PMing
<alesage> query davmor2
<alesage> doh
 * elopio goes away for lunch.
<davmor2> elopio: but you can't do that you are vanguard what happens if someone has a question ;)
<elopio> davmor2: I'm too fast for you. No vanguard anymore :D
<dobey> davmor2: all's fair in war and testing
<dobey> or something
<barry> elopio: i think your last branch left a bzr conflict turd in debian/tests/ubuntu_ota_tests/tests - update trunk and notice the .THIS file
<elopio> barry: damn it. I'll fix it, thanks for the notice.
<barry> np
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-13
<kalikiana> ubuntu-qa, ping, build errors in uitk sphinx docs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1431749
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431749 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ImportError while building sphinx UITK Autopilot docs" [High,Confirmed]
<rhuddie> kalikiana, thanks, I'll log that issue and have a look
<kalikiana> thanks, rhuddie!
<rhuddie> kalikiana, I used sphinx-build to build the doc from trunk, it worked fine for me. how did you run it?
<kalikiana> rhuddie: CI does https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-ci/273/console
<rhuddie> kalikiana, do you know if this is a new problem?
<kalikiana> rhuddie: not really. I just noticed while checking the logs for unit test results
<kalikiana> so it may or may not have been there for some time
<rhuddie> kalikiana, ok. the fact it builds ok locally, suggests to me its a ci environment issue, but I'll check to see if anyone else has any clue on it
<rhuddie> kalikiana, from this it looks like the tests/autopilot folder needs to be on sys.path, so ubuntuuitoolkit module can be found and imported: http://sphinx-doc.org/ext/autodoc.html#directive-automodule
<kalikiana> rhuddie: oh, I guess it's run before install… and needs to set the build folder
<rhuddie> kalikiana, yeah. it says you add it to the conf.py file in: ubuntu-ui-toolkit/documentation/autopilot-helpers/conf.py
<kalikiana> aha! there's a comment mentioning that in fact
<rhuddie> kalikiana, ah yes, right at the top :)
<kalikiana> I haven't really done anything with sphinx… I just got worried when I see fatal errors :-D
<kalikiana> I'll give that a try and see if I can make ci work
<kalikiana> thank you for the pointers!
<rhuddie> kalikiana, yeah, hopefully that should sort it out, no prob.
<kalikiana> ubuntu-qa, ping, how can an Autopilot test be run using upstart? we need a way to test URI handling API in context of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1429899
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429899 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "StateSaver should not restore when app launched from content-hub" [High,In progress]
<elopio> kalikiana: hello.
<elopio> kalikiana: autopilot has a method to launch the apps with upstart
<elopio> two actually. Give me a second...
<elopio> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/api/autopilot.testcase.html
<elopio> launch_click_package and launch_upstart_application.
<elopio> on the toolkit, when we define the application as a QML and use the base class UbuntuUIToolkitWithFakeAppRunningTestCase, it is using launch_upstart_application.
<kalikiana> hmmm so you're saying it already is upstart?
<kalikiana> elopio: so for sending URIs is it required to be a click package?
<kalikiana> looking at the docs atm
<elopio> kalikiana: no, you can do it with launch_upstart_application.
<elopio> kalikiana: now, the problem with URI handling is that url-dispatcher gets configured only when mir is running. Currently we have no qpa other than the one in mir client.
<elopio> so if you are running this on desktop without mir, url-dispatcher will not handle the uris.
<kalikiana> okay. so this would be phone-only for now - I can live with that for the moment, considering right now we have 0 testing for it in the uitk
<kalikiana> "it" being UriHandler API in QML and StateSaver being affected by ContentHub behavior
<kalikiana> elopio: how do you pass an URI then?
<kalikiana> hmm there's launch_upstart_application vs. launch_test_application, the former has uris=[]
<elopio> kalikiana: I would try to add some QML tests in there that don't require a QPA. Maybe putting a mock in http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#openUrlExternally-method
<elopio> kalikiana: hm, wait, maybe we are talking about different things in here.
<elopio> can you describe the test that you want for me?
<kalikiana> elopio: that unfortunately is completely different
<kalikiana> elopio: so, we have UriHandler which takes URIs via DBus. but it relies on upstart implementing org.freeDesktop.application which the uitk merely listens to
<kalikiana> that means we can only test it if upstart is actually running
<kalikiana> elopio: on a desktop right now nothing is registered at all if you just launch an app
<kalikiana> since there's no object there
<kalikiana> I believe libnih is implementing the application object
<elopio> I don't see any uri service on dbus on my desktop.
<elopio> could it be the problem that the service is not installed?
<kalikiana> that's what I was trying to say - as far as I understand upstart is implementing that service
<elopio> (you got me lost, and now it's me asking the question, that's good customer support :)
<kalikiana> and UriHandler piggypacks on that via the pid
<kalikiana> which is part of the object path
<elopio> kalikiana: upstart is running on desktop, and with ubuntu_application_launch you are using it. tedg is the one I would ask about it.
<kalikiana> in fact the app_id, not pid
<kalikiana> elopio: well, upstart doesn't launch anything on a current desktop, though ;-)
<kalikiana> so autopilot has to do whatever is needed to make up for it
<elopio> kalikiana: autopilot is using upstart to launch the application when you call launch_upstart_application.
<kalikiana> okay, so in theory it might be as simple as passing a URI to launch_upstart_application
<elopio> kalikiana: that's where I get lost. What kind of URI are you talking about?
<elopio> the "uri" parameter that method receives is documented as:
<elopio> app_uris – Parameters used to launch the click package. This parameter will be left empty if not used.
<kalikiana> for example file:///home/phablet/Pictures/nyancat.png
<elopio> kalikiana: I see. I haven't tried that, but if the docs are correct, it should work.
<elopio> except on desktop, where we seem to be missing a dependency.
<elopio> I have libnih-dbus1 installed, but I don't see the service.
<kalikiana> elopio: uris don't seem to be passed
<kalikiana> elopio: a related problem might be that APP_ID is never set
<elopio> kalikiana: how do you pass the uris on the command line?
<kalikiana> I don't, I'm using the API
<kalikiana> hmmmm os.environ['APP_ID'] = application_name should work, right?
<elopio> kalikiana: I'm lost. sorry.
<kalikiana> elopio: I'm passing uris via launch_upstart_application and verifying that they show up in the QML
<kalikiana> except they don't
<elopio> kalikiana: in the phone?
<kalikiana> elopio: no, on the desktop
<kalikiana> as you suggested only upstart should be needed
<elopio> kalikiana: yes, but I really don't know how this works so you shouldn't pay a lot of attention to me.
<elopio> I thought that ubuntu-app-launch could not pass parameters to the apps.
<elopio> kalikiana: do you have an example I could use to check it in the phone? I would like to see what happens in there.
<kalikiana> I wouldn't know how you would use an example that's not a test - the point is to pass URIs
<kalikiana> and really why doesn't it take my environment variable?
<elopio> kalikiana: if it uses upstart, then you need to set the variable with inictl set-env.
<elopio> kalikiana: I want to give a try to the test in the phone. That's the example I meant.
<kalikiana> I think there must be some fundamental problem here, it "runs" syntax errors happily
<kalikiana> aha!
<kalikiana> so for some odd reason file-based tests use launch_test_application
<kalikiana> that explains it
<kalikiana> elopio: was this forgotten by any chance? we have two entirely different launch setups
<kalikiana> and the second one can't use uris
<elopio> kalikiana: ah, sorry, I thought it was the other way around.
<elopio> kalikiana: not forgotten, just pending: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1305190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305190 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Launch Autopilot fake applications with upstart" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> I'll try a string base dtest for now
<kalikiana> interestingly all string-based tests fail for me now
<kalikiana> unchanged
<elopio> kalikiana: with something like autopilot.exceptions.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria (pid = 24498, object path = '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection') returned no results ?
<kalikiana> elopio: no, rather http://ix.io/gSi
<kalikiana> even staging with no changes does that for me
<kalikiana> elopio: could it be because I'm running systemd as init?
<elopio> kalikiana: could be. I don't see that in the latest staging tests.
<kalikiana> elopio: this is my branch in any case https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/uriPassingPOC/+merge/252906
<elopio> kalikiana: I will give it a try in the phone. If it doesn't work, I'll report a bug to autopilot.
<kalikiana> thanks!
<kalikiana> I need a break now, bbl
<dkessel> elopio: i just noticed you were interested in a quassel client for ubuntu phones in 2014 - have you found one yet?
<elopio> dkessel: nop. Still waiting.
<dkessel> too bad
<elopio> dkessel: yes, the web clients that we have on the phone don't work well.
<elopio> they don't keep the connection open.
<dobey> elopio: whoot! so with the little fix to ubuntu-app-test i landed a couple hours ago, the pay-ui autopilot tests all pass in jenkins now on a real device, along with my pay-ui MP :)
<elopio> dobey: awesome!
<elopio> what was the fix about?
<dobey> ubuntu-app-test was always exiting with 0, and we need to verify that pay-ui exits with certain exit codes; so i had to fix it to exit with the same status code as the child process
<dobey> and the pay-ui MP is to make it use ubuntu-app-test when mir is the display server (and depend on ubuntu-app-test in the autopkgtest config)
<elopio> dobey: thank you!
<dobey> but now i have to wait to land that in trunk until after the other pay-ui bit is tested/released though, i think
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-15
<davmor2> jibel: you still with us?
<davmor2> rvr: you there?
<rvr> DalekSec: Here
<rvr> Err
<rvr> Sorry
<rvr> davmor2: Here
<davmor2> rvr: did irc and store just die for you?
<rvr> davmor2: Hmm
<rvr> davmor2: I have no new messages since 10 minutes ago
<rvr> davmor2: Connection failed. Error: No route to host
<davmor2> jibel: ^ not just me then
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-16
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: hey
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: howdy
<cyphermox> I see the mark-pending-current job on platform-qa-jenkins hasn't successfully run in a while
<cyphermox> now, looks like it hasn't been triggered at all in 2 days, but before that it was failing with weird permission errors:
<cyphermox> (well, the underlying jobs did anyway) https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-xenial-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/62/console
<cyphermox> I'm guessing it's not getting run at all because there are no executors to run it: https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-xenial-desktop-amd64-iso-download/urltriggerPollLog/
<cyphermox> venonat-desktop-iso is down
<jibel> cyphermox, ah right, I restarted it
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: we're also not getting any passes on the desktop install right now, I'll find the bug about that
<cyphermox> right, there were two issues
<cyphermox> jibel; I don't have access to do that, but could you add me to emails that may go out if that agent is down?
<jibel> cyphermox, we don't receive emails
<cyphermox> or nuclearbob: ^
<cyphermox> ah
<jibel> cyphermox, but given how often they go down we should probably add some
<nuclearbob> jibel: I wonder if that's something that could be checked
<nuclearbob> what's the name of that thing we use to monitor failures? we use version 3 of it and I'm forgetting right now
<cyphermox> nagios?
<balloons> cyphermox, do you know anything about the ubiquity changes that were intended to come at one point this cycle?
<jibel> nuclearbob, sounds easy with the API
<nuclearbob> nagios, yes
<nuclearbob> jibel: okay, I didn't know the api could send emails for nodes being down
<balloons> specifically, I mean the proposed design changes, qt rewrite, etc
<cyphermox> yeah, the jenkins API might not be able to notify you for the agents, I'm not sure
<jibel> nuclearbob, I mean a nagios check for example that would poll the status of the slaves
<nuclearbob> jibel: right, I think that would be quite easy
<jibel> nuclearbob, but really it shouldn't be our problem
<nuclearbob> jibel: indeed
<cyphermox> balloons: some design changes happened for Secure Boot; qt rewrite I have no idea about
<cyphermox> jibel: whose problem should it be?
<jibel> nuclearbob, I4d rather file an rt for plars
<nuclearbob> jibel: makes sense to me
<jibel> cyphermox, people managing the hardware, in this case the cert team
<cyphermox> oh ok
<balloons> cyphermox, ack. Might I also bug you for a review at some point on https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubiquity/add-boot-to-installer-ap-test/+merge/288959? It's a new test for the AP ubiquity testing
<cyphermox> balloons: sure. I think I had looked at merges just before but it took some time to get things ready and tested
<cyphermox> balloons: it will have to land when we next have to land ubiquity though, I'm not going to make an upload just for this
<balloons> right, no worries. It just needs to hit trunk for Max to make use of it
<cyphermox> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/6392
<balloons> nuclearbob, ^^ :-)
<nuclearbob> balloons: all right
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: did you find out anything about the image smoketests after all?
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: desktop is currently blocked by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1554266
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554266 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd does not start on newly installed desktop system" [Undecided,New]
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: sshd won't start the first time on a newly rebooted system if it's installed via preseed. It is installed and will be started on a reboot, and can be started manually
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: this doesn't affect the server images
<cyphermox> err what?
<cyphermox> that makes no sense
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: the problem makes no sense, or it does not make sense for that to block promotions?
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: the problem we run into is that we can't run automated tests if ssh never comes up
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I'm saying it makes no sense for ssh to behave differently on server than on desktop, or for it to matter whether it was a preseeded install
<cyphermox> (especially not after a reboot)
<nuclearbob> yeah
<nuclearbob> it's a pretty confusing problem
<nuclearbob> but not a difficult one for me to recreate
<cyphermox> please file a bug about it
<nuclearbob> do I need to create a new task on the bug I linked?
<cyphermox> oh sorry, I derped.
<nuclearbob> no problem :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-17
<teward> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490824 is rearing its head in all ISOs, is this known?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1490824 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""unsafe swap space detected" error prevents encrypted install when swap partition exists" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flocculant> teward: where do you see something to make you say tgar?
<flocculant> hah
<flocculant> that :p
<teward> flocculant: #ubuntu-bugs
<teward> also, #lubuntu and #ubuntu
<flocculant> oh - so not xenial?
<teward> yes xenial
<teward> this is a public channel - i'm curbing my 'cursing them out' side today
<teward> they're not a QA / ISO tester it seems
<teward> so, lack of knowing where to report things is implied
 * teward is trying to get ASCII-less logs
<teward> s/ASCII/odd-control-character/
<flocculant> not had any reports of it
<flocculant> s/had/had or seen
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15409526/
<teward> flocculant: want me to send them here so you can ask better questions?
 * teward prefers triage and Server to ISO testing :P
<flocculant> not really - not all that bothered about something like encryption - *we* don't test it - so any issues I'd push elsewhere - certainly not a *xubuntu* issue
<teward> :P
<flocculant> given final beta is next week - if it's as much as an issue as it is for apparently 3 people - it's going to show up then :)
<flocculant> of course you can send them here - if anyone else is interested they can get involved :)
<teward> :P
<flocculant> not that I'm passing the buick in anyway ofc
<flocculant> or the cadillac
<teward> :P
<Vlado2> hi
<Vlado2> i'm trying lubuntu xenial daily build and i found a bug, ubiquity is broken when trying to create encrypted partitions
<Vlado2> Bug #1490824
<ubot5> bug 1490824 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""unsafe swap space detected" error prevents encrypted install when swap partition exists" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490824
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-20
<flocculant> balloons: would be really nice to see more than an out of date list if defects on the tracker ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-14
<Hariharan> ping-all : what is the option to do text based installation of ubuntu with preseed file?
<Climber> I'm having a problem with dns resolution after I did the ubuntu update a few days ago
<Climber> I can't get an address for anything on the vpn connection
<Climber> external of the vpn dns seems to work
<Climber> anyone else having issues wit the Network-Manager specifically to the dns resolution
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-16
<Guest26329> this is the biggest nightmare of an operating system that I could ever imagine.  seriously thinking about re installing windows 10
<Guest26329> is there a reason why i can download apps that work and then when i need something from my vpn, they dont have a simple app to install my vpn like everother os does
<wxl> @Guest26329: ok, love you bye. :)
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "Guest26329:" is not a valid command.
<Guest26329> hello
<wxl> needless to say if you're looking for support, i'd try #ubuntu
<Guest26329> i dont even know what that means
<Guest26329> i dont hash tag
<Guest26329> dont know what they are
<Guest26329> or do
<wxl> Guest26329: currently you're on the #ubuntu-quality channel. join the #ubuntu one. /join #ubuntu
<Guest26329> what quality
<Guest26329> my brand new system wont even update properly
<Guest26329> right out of the box
<wxl> you are asking support questions
<wxl> you can get support
<Guest26329> took 3 days to install ubuntu
<wxl> to get support with ubuntu on irc, you need to join the #ubuntu channel
<Guest26329> where can i get support
<wxl> to do so you type:
<Guest26329> where i ask you
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu
<Guest26329> yeah, i ddnt see it
<Guest26329> i barely got into this "chat room"
<wxl> just type, at the bottom "/join #ubuntu" without the quotes and hit enter
<wxl> you could also use the mailing list
<Guest26329> dont see anywhere to type in join ubuntu
<wxl> what client are you using?
<Guest26329> tried the top box, that did nothing just like everything else in the os
<Guest26329> xchat
<wxl> i mean you type that right where type messages like you have been typing
<wxl> so that would be at the bottom, no?
<Guest26329> i know how to type
<wxl> i believe xchat shows your nick at the bottom
<wxl> right next to it is an input area
<Guest26329> none of this makes any sense.  why do you want people to use this system if you arent going to make it easier?
<wxl> in that area, type /join #ubuntu
<Guest26329> the only two boxes on my screen are the  top and the bottom. the only one that does anything is the bottom one
<wxl> right, so use the bottom one
<Guest26329> # join ubuntu
<wxl> nope
<wxl> no hash tag at the front
<Guest26329> hmmm, that didt work
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu
<Guest26329> join ubuntu
<Guest26329> guess what, that didnt work either
<wxl> you're still missing the slash
<wxl> which you didn't have in the first one either
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu
<wxl> not join #ubuntu
<wxl> but /join #ubuntu
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto might help
<wxl> as nmight http://xchat.org/docs/start/
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-17
<flocculant> wxl :)
<wxl> flocculant: uh, yeah.
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-15
<Sheogorathxy> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<Sheogorathxy> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<Sheogorathxy> veebers sbeattie ubot9 mapreri chrisccoulson DalekSec micahg ralsina meetingology alai manjo kenvandine vtapia ahayzen mcs__ tai271828 balloons tsimonq2 dkessel hggdh slickymaster _bladernr_ om26 acheronuk jose Spydar007 el rbasak ubot5` inara`
<tsimonq2> ... really *sigh*
<flocculant> tsimonq2: could be worse - could be swearing ;)
<flocculant> especially in *this* channel :p
<tsimonq2> True.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-15
<Vata0> hi
